# Welche FireFox Erweiterungen nutzt ihr?



## Weird_Sheep (5. Januar 2005)

Ich war lange Zeit IE Surfer, mit der Google Toolbar, dank eingebauten Pop-Up Blocker, wars auch halbwegs erträglich, allerdings habe ich bei dem großen Brimborium, wegen der FireFox 1.0 Veröffentlichung, dann eben diesen auch Mal ausprobiert.

Erst nur als PortableFireFox, denn so konnte ich das Ganze, wenn es denn nix sein sollte, schnell Ungeschehen machen  .

Und ich war begeistert, nach einer kurzen Ungewöhnungszeit, wegen ein paar kleinen IE Bequemlichkeiten, ist es jetzt schon so weit, dass wenn ich irgendwo mit dem IE surfe, wie ein Wilder versuche die mittlere Maustaste zu nutzen, denn das "Rechtsklick -> In neuem Fenster öffnen" bin ich nun auch leid  .


Wie dem auch sei, heute habe ich mir mal wieder einen Überblick über aktuelle Firefox (Mozilla) und da gibt es ja viele tolle Sachen!

Deswegen dachte ich, wäre doch ein Thread ganz nett, in dem jeder seine Lieblingserweiterungen postet, denn viele wissen gar nicht, was es alles Nützliches gibt (ich habe kürzlich eine OMail bekommen, wo sich jemand bei mir für den Tipp von AdBlock bedankt hat), oder dass es überhaupt Erweiterungen gibt :o .

Und jede Erweiterung ausprobieren um die Highlights zu finden, dass kann dauern, werden ja jeden Tag mehr.

Laut der Browserstatistik von The_Linux_Pinguin gibt es mittlerweile schon recht viele Feuerfüchse hier (wobei noch zu sagen wäre, das der FireFox eigentlich gar kein Fuchs, sondern ein Panda ist), sodass ja doch einige was beitragen können müssten.
Und man sieht nach Browserwechel endlich mal was Grünes in seiner Signatur  .

*Eventuell muss man FF erlauebn, von den Websiten Erweiterungen zu installieren, da ja auf diesem Wege auch Malware installiert werden könnte!*


Plain Text Links
Links als bloßer Text sind etwas frimmelig, markieren, kopieren, in der Adressleiste einfügen, öffnen.
Sei es von einer Nachrichtenseite, da dort meist der Drucktext unverändert übernommen wird, HTML nicht erlaubt wird oder in Foren, wenn das [ url ] mal vergessen wird 
Einfach den Link markieren und entweder per Kontextmenü oder mittlerer Maustaste öffnen.
www.google.de 

Copy Plain Text
Sehr praktische Sache, für alle die Text von Webseiten in Word oder Ähnliches kopieren, da mit dieser Kopieroption wirklich nur der Text ohne Formatierung kopiert wird, erspart lästiges Umformatieren in z.B. Word oder ein Zwischenkopie des Textes durch den Editor.

AdBlock
War für mich der Wechselgrund vom IE zum FF.
Entfernt die Werbung von Webseiten, was wir natürlich bei PCGames.de nicht machen, deswegen werde ich hier jetzt auch nicht mehr schreiben, da dieses Thema, aus verständlichen Gründen, nicht sooo beliebt ist 
Aber da ich schon Signaturen mit Hinweis auf FF & AdBlock gesehen habe, habe ich AdBlock auch aufgeführt.

IE View
Manchmal kommt man einfach nicht drum herum, eine Seite per IE zu betrachten, sei es wegen irgendwelcher Skripte, MS Technologien...
Und mit dieser Erweiterung kann man direkt die Seite im IE laden, ohne den Link kopiren zu müssen, sich evtl. bei Onlineshops neu bis zum Produkt suchen zu müssen...

Resize Search Box
Mir war die Suchleiste, besonders für die Googlesuche, zu klein, denn wenn man das Ding zum Suchen und nicht zum Surfen nutzt (ja, das gibt es  ), dann wird es besonders in Kombination mit - und Optionen für die Suche schnell eng und man kann nicht ersehen, ob "vorne" alles stimmt.
Deswegen den Resizer vor das Suchfeld packen und es herrscht Platz.

Searchbutton
Wie bereits geschrieben, habe ich die GoogleToolbar im IE exzessiv genutzt, deswegen vermisste ich im FF auch eine Schaltfläche, um die Suche zu starten... Muss euch ja nicht so gehen  .

Down Them All
Wer kennt sie nicht, diese Funlinkseiten  und genau dafür habe ich diese Erweiterung, kurz anklicken und schon sind alle Links gesammelt und auswählbar, und können danach direkt alle gleichzeitig runtergeladen werden.


Jetzt aber noch ein paar kurze Frage an die anderen FireFoxnutzer hier:
Habt ihr beim Posten hier auch immer so einen krüppeligen Cursor, der an manchen Stellen scheinbar hängenbleibt, dann mal kurz verschwindet...?
Werden bei euch die Smileys auch immer am Ende eingefügt?
Könnt ihr per Markiereung den Text formatieren?

Und was ich suche, ist eine Möglichkeit, dass nach Nutzen einer anderen Searchengine (z.B. Wikipedia.de), Firefox beim Beenden wieder auf Google zurückspringt, denn sonst bleibt die andere sogar nach Beenden und Neustarten noch ausgewählt... und ich habe 10 am Start, sodass es nervig ist, immer wieder Google da raus zu frimmeln.

Tja, wenn das nicht wäre, dann wärs perfekt! 


Also nur her mit eurern Tipps, man kann ja nicht alle Installieren, obwohl es fast so schön ist, wie früher mit den Shareware CDs. 10 Sachen sind Scheiße und ein Superprogramm, nur das gilt es zu finden!


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (5. Januar 2005)

Wenn ich anstatt meines geliebten Operas (  ) mal Firefox benutze, dann installiere ich meistens vorher folgende Extensions:

Flashgot:
Ermöglicht die einfache Einbindung eines externen Downloadmanagers (zB FlashGet) um zB Massendownloads zu bewerkstelligen.

De-Imageshack:
Damit kann man verlinkte Bilder auf Imageshack mittels eines Downloadmanagers herunterladen, ohne die Seite besuchen zu müssen. Das Plugin verändert nämlich die PHP Url zum Bild in eine "statische".

ADBlock:
Dieses Plugin wünsche ich mir auch für Opera...

FireFTP:
Ein vollwärtiger FTP Client (auch zum Uploaden).

Tabedbrowser Prefs:
Opera like Tabed Browsing für den Firefox.

Disable targets for downloads:
Verhindert das beim  Anklicken eines Downloads sich eine weiße Seite mit dem Downloadlink öffnet.

Allow right click:
Um Kiddiescripts auzuhebeln 

minit+:
Weitere Features rund ums Tabed Browsing.

mozImage:
Bis jetzt irgendwie noch gar nicht gebraucht 

Unreadtabs:
Markiert ungelesene Tabs. Wieso ist das nicht selbstverständlich O_o


----------



## Vector (5. Januar 2005)

Ich nutze die Mozilla Suite, meine Erweiterungen sollten alle aber auch firefox-kompatibel sein 

ChromEdit:
Ermöglicht es z.B, die user.js oder die UserChrome.css  schneller zu bearbeiten.

Prefbar:
Toolbar mit der sich schnell verschiedene Einstellungen (etwa Javascript an/aus) ändern lassen. Für den Firefox gibt's außerdem noch die Erweiterung PrefButtons mit der sich Buttons zum An/Auschalten von Funktionen  frei platzieren lassen.

Session Saver:
Ermöglicht es, bei einem erneuten Aufruf des Navigators die vor dem Schließen angesehenen Webseiten automatisch öffnen zu lassen.

reload every:
Ermöglicht es in festgelegten Abständen Seiten neu zu laden.

Mozedit:
ein kleiner Texteditor.

bbcode:
Hat mir sehr bei der Erstellung dieses Textes geholfen 

Enigmail:
Ermöglicht es auf der Basis von GnuPG sicher E-mails auszutauschen. Hilfe gibt's z.B hier oder hier.

tab x:
Fügt jedem Tab ein x zum Schließen bei (Tabs lassen sich sonst auch mit einem Mittelklick auf das jeweilige Tab schließen)

Mouse gestures:
Ermöglichen es den Browser mit Mausgesten zu steuern. Anfangs etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, will ich aber jetzt nicht mehr missen.

Paste and go:
Ermöglicht es, in der Zwischenablage liegende urls direkt anzusteuern (ohne Enter drücken zu müssen)


----------



## HanFred (5. Januar 2005)

cooler thread, den markier ich mir mal. bin noch nicht lange mit FF unterwegs und eigentlich schon mit Adblock alleine zufrieden, aber wenn's gescheite sachen gibt, werd ich hier mal stöbern.


----------



## Deromigo (8. Januar 2005)

ich hab mir mal diesen google. toolbar ersatz gezogen.
das problem ist nur dass ich es irgendwie nicht schaffe ihn zu aktivieren. man sieht ihn einfach nirgends.
und nochwas. mein mein mousegesture-plugin vergisst manchmal die befehle...sollte so net sein oder?
gruss


----------



## bafford (8. Januar 2005)

Ich hab mal 'ne Frage:
Wie kann man FF dazu bringen standardmäßig in der Zeile rechts oben bei google.de und nicht bei google.com zu suchen?

Die Problem des Threaderstellers kann ich leider alle bestätigen.

Der Thread hier ist aber eine sehr gute Idee. Hab FF zwar schon eine Weile, habe aber noch keine Erweiterungen installiert. Mich haben schon die erhöhte Sicherheit und die Funktion Grafiken von verschiedenen servern zu blocken überzeugt.


----------



## Nightelf (8. Januar 2005)

Deromigo am 08.01.2005 01:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mir mal diesen google. toolbar ersatz gezogen.
> das problem ist nur dass ich es irgendwie nicht schaffe ihn zu aktivieren. man sieht ihn einfach nirgends.
> und nochwas. mein mein mousegesture-plugin vergisst manchmal die befehle...sollte so net sein oder?
> gruss


Ist unter "Extras", "Erweiterungen" irgendwas von der Googlebar zu sehen? Welche Version der Googlebar und welche Version des Firefox nutzt du?
Was heisst, dass deine Mousegesture-Extension Befehle "vergisst"? Überschreitest du vielleicht das Zeitlimit für die Ausführung der Mausgeste?



			
				bafford am 08.01.2005 01:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal 'ne Frage:
> Wie kann man FF dazu bringen standardmäßig in der Zeile rechts oben bei google.de und nicht bei google.com zu suchen?


Bei mir nutzt das Suchfeld standardmässig Google.de Hast du die deutsche Version vom Firefox?


----------



## bafford (8. Januar 2005)

Nightelf am 08.01.2005 02:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir nutzt das Suchfeld standardmässig Google.de Hast du die deutsche Version vom Firefox?



Ich habe die deutsche Version, zumindest sind bei mir die ganzen Menüs auf deutsch.
Das komische ist, dass bei Yahoo, Ebay, Amazon usw. die deutsche Seite dursucht wird, nur bei google benutzt FF die englische Ausgabe.


----------



## Vector (8. Januar 2005)

Kleiner Würgaround, müßte eigentlich funktionieren:
Geh in den Ordner x:/Firefox/searchplugins. Dort die Datein google.src und google.gif löschen. Nun auf  http://mycroft.mozdev.org/ nach google.de suchen. "Google DE (Das Web)" anklicken und bestätigen, javascript muss aktiviert sein.


----------



## bafford (8. Januar 2005)

Vector am 08.01.2005 02:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Kleiner Würgaround, müßte eigentlich funktionieren:
> Geh in den Ordner x:/Firefox/searchplugins. Dort die Datein google.src und google.gif löschen. Nun auf  http://mycroft.mozdev.org/ nach google.de suchen. "Google DE (Das Web)" anklicken und bestätigen, javascript muss aktiviert sein.



Thx hat geklappt.


----------



## firewalker2k (8. Januar 2005)

Weird_Sheep am 05.01.2005 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt aber noch ein paar kurze Frage an die anderen FireFoxnutzer hier:
> Habt ihr beim Posten hier auch immer so einen krüppeligen Cursor, der an manchen Stellen scheinbar hängenbleibt, dann mal kurz verschwindet...?
> Werden bei euch die Smileys auch immer am Ende eingefügt?
> Könnt ihr per Markiereung den Text formatieren?



Jep, bei mir auch so ^^



			
				The_Linux_Pinguin am 05.01.2005 19:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Disable targets for downloads:
> Verhindert das beim  Anklicken eines Downloads sich eine weiße Seite mit dem Downloadlink öffnet.



Das gibts bei Google?


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (8. Januar 2005)

firewalker2k am 08.01.2005 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Das gibts bei Google?



 

Die Extension hatte leider keine HP und ich war gerade zu faul die Seite zu suchen


----------



## Nightelf (8. Januar 2005)

The_Linux_Pinguin am 08.01.2005 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Extension hatte leider keine HP und ich war gerade zu faul die Seite zu suchen


Im Zweifelsfalle verweist man einfach auf die Mozilla-Update-Seite. 
Dort kann man die "Disable targets for downloads"-Extension nämlich finden. Klick mich.


----------



## Deromigo (8. Januar 2005)

Nightelf am 08.01.2005 02:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Deromigo am 08.01.2005 01:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja da ist etwas. aber leider kann ich da keine einstellungen vornehmen.
die mausgesten wurden nach dem neustart des rechners vergessen.. aber ich habe einfach bei allen plugin-dateien nen schreibschutz reingemacht, seitdem gehts *G* nicht sehr elegant. aber es geht.
der google-bar ist einfach nirgendwo zu sehen. ausser unter erweiterungen halt.
gruss, & thx 4 ur help


----------



## Weird_Sheep (8. Januar 2005)

The_Linux_Pinguin am 05.01.2005 19:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Flashgot:
> Ermöglicht die einfache Einbindung eines externen Downloadmanagers (zB FlashGet) um zB Massendownloads zu bewerkstelligen.



Das LeechGet 2004 Plugin für Mozilla ist nicht so der Hit, da wollt ich FlashGot grad mal probieren, aber ich kann in den Optionen nicht mal LeechGet 2004 auswählen, alles grau... :-o 
Ideen?


Es wird doch wohl noch ein paar mehr Leute hier mit schnoften Erweiterunegn geben, von denen der Rest erfahren muss! Also nur her damit!


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (8. Januar 2005)

Weird_Sheep am 08.01.2005 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Das LeechGet 2004 Plugin für Mozilla ist nicht so der Hit, da wollt ich FlashGot grad mal probieren, aber ich kann in den Optionen nicht mal LeechGet 2004 auswählen, alles grau... :-o
> Ideen?



Öhm, ich hab gerade hier mal LeechGet (die neuste RC) installiert und Firefox  neugestartet. Danach ist im Rechtsklickmenü LeechGet anwählbar und es funktioniert auch. Könnte es sein, dass das Mozilla Plugin irgendwie damit rumzickt? Keine Ahnung


----------



## Weird_Sheep (8. Januar 2005)

The_Linux_Pinguin am 08.01.2005 18:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Weird_Sheep am 08.01.2005 17:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay damit steht es fest: LeechGet ist imho ein sehr gutes Programm, aber deren Mozilla Plugin ist der totale Mist  

Hab jetzt das Plugin, dann Leechget und dann sogar den Firefox deinstalliert (das soll mal einer it dem IE schaffen  ), alles wieder drauf, aber ohne das mistige Plugin von LeechGet und es geht  

Auch nett: Die Links hier sind ne prima Möglichkeit nach ner Neuinstallation, den FireFox wieder so hinzubekommen, wie man es mag, ohne groß auf Mozdev rumzusurfen


----------



## Solidus_Dave (9. Januar 2005)

Ich poste auch mal meine Erfahrungen mit meinen Erweiterungen:

(benutze übrigens den deutschen Firefox 1.0 und die folgenden Erweiterungen funktionieren auch alle)

*Flashgot*
Unterstützt alle möglichen Downloadmanager (z.B. bei mir Getright). Also click auf Link->Flashgot->getrightdownload wird gestartet (alternativ direktclick mit Strg+C). Außerdem kann man alles (mögliche) auf der Seite auf einmal runterladen. Recht viel einzustellen und weitere  Funktionen wie eine Art Bidlervorschau für Filmdownloads.
*
Adblock*
Auf Click blockt man jedes (Werbe-)Banner, macht das Spaß 
*
BBCode*
Sehr hilfreich in diesem Forum, denn mit Firefox hat man ja hier das Problem, dass die Befehle (z.B Fettgedruckt) am Textende angefügt werden etc.
Jetzt hat man per Rechtsclick ein Menü, mit dem man die ganzen Funktionen wieder komfortabel benutzen kann.

*Copy Plain Text*
Neuer Context-Menü Befehl, von Webseiten wird nur der reine Text kopiert. Recht nützlich.
*
fireFTP*
Öffnet in einem neuen Tab einen komfortablen FTP-Client, mit dem man z.B. Dateien auf seine Homepage uploaden kann. Er kann auch die Zugangsdaten speichern etc.
*
ForecastFox*
Damit kann man sich das Wetter (von Orten Weltweit) anzeigen lassen. Recht spaßig und auch umfangreich einzustellen (z.B wo genau und was angezeigt werden soll etc.).

*Show Image*
Neue rechtsklick-Option "Show Image". Mit Grafik anzeigen wird ja die Grafik ein einem neuen Fenster geladen, mit dem hier läd er eben nur das Bild auf der aktuellen Seite (weil es vorher nicht angezeigt wurde, oder man nciht die ganze Seite laden wollte etc.)

*Smiley Xtra*
Zugrilff auf eine (aktualisierte) Smilie-datenbank und der Funktion diesen als (html) Befehl ander aktuellen Textposition einzufügen. Allerdings ist es nichts anderes, als ein Bild verlinken, also muss das Forum das auch unterstützen (hier das Bilderforum)

*Translation Panel*
Überstzungsprogramm für viele Sprachen (englisch, russisch, deutsch  usw.). Eingegebener Text wird dann von einem Onlineübersetzer (auswählbar, z.B. google) übersetzt. Funktioniert auch mit ganzen Sätzen, aber natürich nicht perfekt. Außerdem darf man keine Rechtschreibfehler machen. Nett: auf einer Webseite Text markieren , rechtsklick->Translate und schon wird der Text in einem Mini-Feld angezeigt (nach den aktuellen Einstellungen).

*Down Them All*
zeigt alles auf einer Seite an, dann kann man das Filtern (z.B nur Bilder), gewünschtes makieren udn runterladen. Hab ich allerdings noch nicht wirklich gebraucht.

*Mozilla Archive Format*
Läd eine Komplette Webseite in eine Archivdatei, z.B. .zip
Ist aber glaub ich nicht zum offline betrachten gedacht, da bei mir das nicht so ganz funktioniert.. Vielleicht kennt ja noch jemand das Programm.


----------



## Nasenhaarschneider (10. Januar 2005)

ok hab auch mal ne frage. im prinzip hat sie sich erledigt, und zwar will ich einen exteren DL-Manager verwenden. Dafür ist ja dieses Flasgot zuständig, aber ich benutzte den Download Accelerator plus , geht das auch


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (10. Januar 2005)

Nasenhaarschneider am 10.01.2005 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> ok hab auch mal ne frage. im prinzip hat sie sich erledigt, und zwar will ich einen exteren DL-Manager verwenden. Dafür ist ja dieses Flasgot zuständig, aber ich benutzte den Download Accelerator plus , geht das auch





> Notice about DAP:
> Some user asks for Download Accelerator Plus (DAP) support. DAP is considered a spyware by many people (see this report), and I already got pretty flamed about FlashGet support for the same reason.
> Adding DAP support is technically possible, but I won't unless I'm paid for it, nor I'll ever publish any DAP enabled FlashGot version: if you need it, you will make an €15 PayPal donation (can you see that nice button on the top of this page?) and receive by email your customized and private DAP enabled FlashGot build. That's all.


----------



## Nasenhaarschneider (10. Januar 2005)

The_Linux_Pinguin am 10.01.2005 18:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Nasenhaarschneider am 10.01.2005 18:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oookay.... dann werd ich mir mal nen anderen DL-Manager suchen... ^^ der sah eigentlich  ganz net aus...


----------



## Weird_Sheep (11. Januar 2005)

Solidus_Dave am 09.01.2005 23:23 schrieb:
			
		

> BBCode[/b]
> Sehr hilfreich in diesem Forum, denn mit Firefox hat man ja hier das Problem, dass die Befehle (z.B Fettgedruckt) am Textende angefügt werden etc.
> Jetzt hat man per Rechtsclick ein Menü, mit dem man die ganzen Funktionen wieder komfortabel benutzen kann.



Gibts da ne _Möglichkeit_, die Erweiterung an ein *Forum* direkt anzupassen, sagen wir an dieses hier?  
In der Smileyliste ist ja nicht mal unser Freund ->   

Sonst funktionierts ja ganz gut!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (13. Januar 2005)

Weird_Sheep am 11.01.2005 21:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 09.01.2005 23:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne, leider nicht. Schade auch, dass die Funktionen strike und spoiler nicht drin sind. Smlies füge ich auch nicht über BBCode ein, ist ja auch nicht so schwer die Kürzel zu setzen. Hauptsächlich benutze ich es, um wieder einfach Text markieren und  z.B. quoten zu können. 
Praktisch ist allerdings die Zwischenablage: Link Kopieren, Zwischenablage -> Makierung als URL -> manuell noch nen Namen einfügen (da sollte auch ein Fenster zum eingeben aufploppen, so wie bei den HTML-einfügen Funktionen) und ferig ist ein schöner Link.

Ich hoffe drauf, dass diese Erweiterung  bald mal wieder erweitert wird, dann muss man sie ja nur updaten


----------



## UTDARKCTF (13. Januar 2005)

Solidus_Dave am 13.01.2005 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Weird_Sheep am 11.01.2005 21:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich hab auf dieser seite komischerweise probs mit firefox. ich kann z.b. keine
url befehle mit den botton oben eingeben, geht einfach nicht. auch wenn ich oben im menu z.b. die 100 aktuellsten themen anwähle geht das nicht. nur der zurück button funzt.


----------



## BLACKDIMMU (17. Januar 2005)

also ich bin mit dem Xtra smile ding nicht so ganz zu frieden, und deswegen meine warnung davor

es wird zb in der grossen liste keine preview angezeigt, man muß erst umständlich klicken und dan wird ein neues in-browserfester geöffnet, und sobald mal ein neue smile sehen will wird wieder ein neues in-browser fester geöffent anstatt die preview im alten fenster fort zu führen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (17. Januar 2005)

BLACKDIMMU am 17.01.2005 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich bin mit dem Xtra smile ding nicht so ganz zu frieden, und deswegen meine warnung davor
> 
> es wird zb in der grossen liste keine preview angezeigt, man muß erst umständlich klicken und dan wird ein neues in-browserfester geöffnet, und sobald mal ein neue smile sehen will wird wieder ein neues in-browser fester geöffent anstatt die preview im alten fenster fort zu führen
> 
> ...



Ja, das stimmt, das ist nicht gerade Bedienerfreundlich. Hoffe, dass das in einer späteren Version geändert wird. Auch fehlen die ganzen  -Smilies.
Außerdem, braucht man auch ein bilderforum dafür.

Aber gleich davor zu warnen?  Kaputt machts ja nichts 
ist halt ganz witzig, nur eben umständlich.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (17. Januar 2005)

UTDARKCTF am 13.01.2005 19:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe drauf, dass diese Erweiterung  bald mal wieder erweitert wird, dann muss man sie ja nur updaten


ich hab auf dieser seite komischerweise probs mit firefox. ich kann z.b. keine
url befehle mit den botton oben eingeben, geht einfach nicht. auch wenn ich oben im menu z.b. die 100 aktuellsten themen anwähle geht das nicht. nur der zurück button funzt. [/quote]

Deswegen hab ich auch groß und breit die BBCode-Erweiterung empfohlen   Damit gehen die Url befehle (indirekt) wieder.


----------



## BLACKDIMMU (28. Januar 2005)

Solidus_Dave am 17.01.2005 19:45 schrieb:
			
		

> BLACKDIMMU am 17.01.2005 17:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hm ich probiers mal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sorry ich konnte nicht wieder stehen.
aber wenn man die wichtigsten smiles auswenndig kann dan ist es schon ne hilfe haste recht, aber wenn man es eben nicht aufwenndig kann sucht mal ja länger das passende bild als den beitrag zu schreiben.
und das bei den textmengen die hier manchmal so zusammen kommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kirtan (5. Februar 2005)

Also das ist mal ein wirklich cooler Thread, ich hab bis jetzt eine einzige Erweiterung installiert, die ist aber extrem nützlich, beosnders für frühere IE Nutzer:

Sort Bookmarks

https://addons.update.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?application=firefox&version=0.9&os=Windows&category=Bookmarks&id=51

Damit lassen sich die Bookmarks alphabetisch ordnen, genau wie im IE, einfach rechts klicken -> sort bookmarks. Extrem praktisch.


----------



## Weird_Sheep (8. Februar 2005)

Okay ist nicht wirklich eine Erweiterung, aber finds trotzdem interessant:



			
				Nassauische Neue Presse 08.02.05 schrieb:
			
		

> Dem Fuchs Beine machen
> 
> Mit wenigen Klicks kann man dem Browser «Firefox 1.0» Beine machen. Wer eine DSL-Verbindung nutzt oder in einem Netzwerk arbeitet, hat die Möglichkeit, den freien Browser zu tunen. Und so geht es: In der Adresszeile «about:config» eingeben. Auf der folgenden Seite den Eintrag «network.http.pipelining» suchen und doppelklicken. Der Wert ändert sich auf «True». Dann den Eintrag «network http.pipelining.maxrequests» (steht meist gleich unter obigem) suchen und auf die Zahl «4» klicken. Ins aufgehende Fenster eine «10» eintragen. Diese erlaubt dem Firefox, mehr Bandbreite zu nutzen. Wer eine Telefon- oder ISDN-Verbindung hat, kann das Feature nicht verwenden.



Und da ich hoffe, dass ich mir das nicht nur einbilde, dass das Ding ebbes schneller ist, dachte ich poste ich es einfach mal, hat ja nicht jeder diese Zeitung


----------



## skicu (15. Februar 2005)

Kennt jemand eine Erweiterung, mit der man gespeicherte Cookies bearbeiten kann?


----------



## Vector (15. Februar 2005)

skicu am 15.02.2005 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt jemand eine Erweiterung, mit der man gespeicherte Cookies bearbeiten kann?



Vielleicht http://addneditcookies.mozdev.org/?

Ich habe die Erweiterung allerdings noch nicht ausprobiert, im Zweifelsfall Mozbackup vorher benutzen.


----------



## HanFred (15. Februar 2005)

nö
ich hab seit neuem noch die "Switch Proxy Toolbar" drauf.


----------



## skicu (15. Februar 2005)

Vector am 15.02.2005 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> skicu am 15.02.2005 18:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


danke!
funzt und is zu empfehlen.


----------



## UTDARKCTF (15. Februar 2005)

Solidus_Dave am 17.01.2005 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> UTDARKCTF am 13.01.2005 19:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deswegen hab ich auch groß und breit die BBCode-Erweiterung empfohlen   Damit gehen die Url befehle (indirekt) wieder. [/quote]

mmmh, hab das ausprobiert und die oberen probs bleiben bestehen.
oder muss man irgenwelche standarteinstellungen (z.b. sicherheit)
runterregeln/ändern ? firefox funktioniert bei mir problemlos auf allen webseiten , mit ausnahme dieses forums.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (15. Februar 2005)

UTDARKCTF am 15.02.2005 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> ich hab auf dieser seite komischerweise probs mit firefox. ich kann z.b. keine
> url befehle mit den botton oben eingeben, geht einfach nicht. auch wenn ich oben im menu z.b. die 100 aktuellsten themen anwähle geht das nicht. nur der zurück button funzt.
> mmmh, hab das ausprobiert und die oberen probs bleiben bestehen.
> ...



Du meinst doch z.B., wenn du einen Text für das Forum schreibst, kann du die grauen Buttons nicht richtig benutzen um z.B. einen Text zu zitieren.
BBCode kann das nicht ändern, aber es erzeugt ein Menü-funktion über den Rechtsclick, mit dem du die Befehle wieder zur Verfügung hast. Diese Erweiterung hilft also im Prinzip nur beim Schreiben für Foren dieser Art.

die anderen Probleme hab ich nicht, inwischen wurde die Seite doch auch auf den Firefox angepasst (oder irre ich mich da). Hast du auch den Firefox 1.0, mit dem 0.9.3 z.B. ist mir die Seite hier immer wieder abgestürzt.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (16. Februar 2005)

Meine neueste Erweiterung:
*SessionSaver*
Damit merkt sich Firefox, welche Fenster/tabs beim letzen Mal offen waren (auch nach einem Neustart) und die Seiten werden automatisch geladen.
Z.B. kann man so Threats in diesem Forum einfacher verfolgen (einfach den Tab offen lassen beim schließen).

Außerdem lassen sich noch mehrere Profile erstellen, zwischen denen man dann wechseln kann.


Eher eine Spielerei:
*ColorZilla*
Mit dieser Erweiterung kann man z.B. Zoomen oder die RGB-Werte von irgendetwas in Firefox bestimmten und die Farbe kopieren. 
Könnte aber vielleicht auch mal nützlich sein.




Allgemein gilt eigentlich: 
Die Firefox-Erweiterungen der Mozilla-Homepage kann man ruhig installieren/ausprobieren, die sind ja wohl alle getestet (korrigiert mich ruhig). Und sollte eine Erweiterung stören/ nicht gefallen, kann man diese jederzeit DEAKTIVIEREN oder ganz deinstallieren.


----------



## fireblader (17. Februar 2005)

Ich habe adblock und den Coockie culler installiert


----------



## fake-plastic-tree (20. Februar 2005)

Ok, ich hab ein, zwei Sachen, die mir an Firefox nicht gefallen:

1. Neue Tabs werden grundsätzlich am Ende positioniert. Ich möchte aber, dass neue Tabs neben dem aktuellen geöffnet werden.
2. Adressvervollständigung: STRG + Enter bzw. STRG + Shift  bzw. STRG + Enter + Shift vervollständigen eine Adresse ja mit "www..com" bzw. "www..net" bzw. "www..org". Kann ich das irgendow ändern? 
3. Kann ich irgendwo eine maximale Breit der Tabs da oben in der Tableiste einstellen?^^



Ach, und noch was: Links, die so definiert sind, in einem neuen Fesnter geöffnet zu werden, hätte ich gerne in einem neuen tab geöffnet und nicht in einem neuen Fenster.


----------



## bsekranker (21. Februar 2005)

Ist es eigentlich irgendwie möglich, in der Navigations-Symbolleiste Verknüpfungen zu externen Programmen wie z.B. ICQ zu erstellen?


----------



## Vector (21. Februar 2005)

bsekranker am 21.02.2005 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es eigentlich irgendwie möglich, in der Navigations-Symbolleiste Verknüpfungen zu externen Programmen wie z.B. ICQ zu erstellen?



Müßte damit klappen.


----------



## bsekranker (21. Februar 2005)

Vector am 21.02.2005 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> bsekranker am 21.02.2005 16:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, klappt perfekt!


----------



## Vector (8. März 2005)

@ fake-plastic-tree:
Sorry, falls schon gelöst:



> 1. Neue Tabs werden grundsätzlich am Ende positioniert. Ich möchte aber, dass neue Tabs neben dem aktuellen geöffnet werden.


http://hemiolapei.free.fr/divers/tabmix/tabmix.html.en



> 2. Adressvervollständigung: STRG + Enter bzw. STRG + Shift  bzw. STRG + Enter + Shift vervollständigen eine Adresse ja mit "www..com" bzw. "www..net" bzw. "www..org". Kann ich das irgendow ändern?


http://www.extensionsmirror.nl/index.php?showtopic=357
Ist da noch das Beste, was ich da kenne.



> 3. Kann ich irgendwo eine maximale Breit der Tabs da oben in der Tableiste einstellen?^^


Lässt sich auch via tabmix einstellen.



> Ach, und noch was: Links, die so definiert sind, in einem neuen Fesnter geöffnet zu werden, hätte ich gerne in einem neuen tab geöffnet und nicht in einem neuen Fenster.


Geht auch mit tabmix.


----------



## fake-plastic-tree (12. März 2005)

Vector am 08.03.2005 23:46 schrieb:
			
		

> @ fake-plastic-tree:
> Sorry, falls schon gelöst:
> 
> 
> ...



Boah, Tab Mix ist echt genial! Dadurch werde ich jetzt nurnoch Firefox benutzen, weil jetzt nämlich die Handhabung der vom Crazy Brwoser nicht mehr nachsteht.


----------



## Vector (12. März 2005)

fake-plastic-tree am 12.03.2005 20:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Boah, Tab Mix ist echt genial! Dadurch werde ich jetzt nurnoch Firefox benutzen, weil jetzt nämlich die Handhabung der vom Crazy Brwoser nicht mehr nachsteht.



Jap, gefällt mir auch ziemlich. Hab ich durch Zufall entdeckt und frag mich jetzt nach 'ner Woche wie ich ohne die surfen konnte


----------



## Weird_Sheep (13. März 2005)

Vector am 12.03.2005 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> fake-plastic-tree am 12.03.2005 20:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ui, das gefällt mir auch, endlich öffnet sich alles nur noch in einem Browserfenster und die Undofunktion ist auch nett.

Hatte mal Tabbedbrowser Prefs drauf, aber das tat mir zu viel und ich konnts nicht komplett meinen Wünschen anpassen, aber jetzt hab ich diese Alternative.


----------



## fake-plastic-tree (13. März 2005)

Ich hab mal eine ganz blöde Frage: Wie stelle ich Firefox als Standardbrowser ein? Unter den Einstellungen hab ich zwar einen Haken bei "Bei jedem Start prüfen, ob FF...", aber das bringt nichts.  :-o


----------



## LordMephisto (13. März 2005)

fake-plastic-tree am 13.03.2005 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal eine ganz blöde Frage: Wie stelle ich Firefox als Standardbrowser ein? Unter den Einstellungen hab ich zwar einen Haken bei "Bei jedem Start prüfen, ob FF...", aber das bringt nichts.  :-o



Haken rein - rechts auf "jetzt überprüfen" - Meldung mir "Ja" bestätigen - fertig


----------



## fake-plastic-tree (13. März 2005)

LordMephisto am 13.03.2005 22:03 schrieb:
			
		

> fake-plastic-tree am 13.03.2005 21:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*hmpf*
Ich kann keine Links aus XChat direkt im Firefox öffnen. 

_Edit: Achso, danke *g* _


----------



## Weird_Sheep (15. März 2005)

Hab wieder ein paar Erweiterungen getestet und für gut befunden:

TripleSelect
TripleSelect verleit der Adressleiste ein verhalten wie der im IE, soll heissen, wenn man draufklickt wird nicht sofort alles markiert, dies passiert erst mit einem dreifachen Klick (Anklicken, "Wort" markieren, alles markieren).
Hat den Vorteil, dass man nun ganz lässig in der URL rumfuchteln kann.

Configuration Mania
Lässt einen ganz einfach versteckte Funktionen editieren und hat einen Erweiterungsuninstaller.

SpellBound
SpellBound ist eine Rechtschreibüberprüfung für den Browser.
Wenn man der Anleitung folgt, kommt man auf eine Seite, auf der es Dutzende Sprachpakete zum Installieren gibt, ich denke so eine Funktion würde vielen hier nicht schaden  


Und jetzt noch eine Frage:
Ich komme langsam an eine Grenze, an der die nächste Neuinstallation des FireFox, dank der vielen guten Erweiterungen, etwas mühselig werden dürfte.
Ich habe mir jetzt schon überlegt die .xpi's direkt gesammelt zu speichern, aber gibt es vielleicht ne Möglichkeit so eine Art Slipstream Firefox zu basteln, also alle Erweiterungen bereits einfügen und auch die Einstellungen schon vorgeben? Sozusagen meinen persönlichen Firefox?


----------



## fake-plastic-tree (15. März 2005)

Weird_Sheep am 15.03.2005 23:20 schrieb:
			
		

> SpellBound
> SpellBound ist eine Rechtschreibüberprüfung für den Browser.
> Wenn man der Anleitung folgt, kommt man auf eine Seite, auf der es Dutzende Sprachpakete zum Installieren gibt, ich denke so eine Funktion würde vielen hier nicht schaden



*lol*
Wie wahr...




> Und jetzt noch eine Frage:
> Ich komme langsam an eine Grenze, an der die nächste Neuinstallation des FireFox, dank der vielen guten Erweiterungen, etwas mühselig werden dürfte.
> Ich habe mir jetzt schon überlegt die .xpi's direkt gesammelt zu speichern, aber gibt es vielleicht ne Möglichkeit so eine Art Slipstream Firefox zu basteln, also alle Erweiterungen bereits einfügen und auch die Einstellungen schon vorgeben? Sozusagen meinen persönlichen Firefox?



Wäre ganz schön... aber kenne ich nicht.


----------



## LordMephisto (15. März 2005)

Weird_Sheep am 15.03.2005 23:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt noch eine Frage:
> Ich komme langsam an eine Grenze, an der die nächste Neuinstallation des FireFox, dank der vielen guten Erweiterungen, etwas mühselig werden dürfte.
> Ich habe mir jetzt schon überlegt die .xpi's direkt gesammelt zu speichern, aber gibt es vielleicht ne Möglichkeit so eine Art Slipstream Firefox zu basteln, also alle Erweiterungen bereits einfügen und auch die Einstellungen schon vorgeben? Sozusagen meinen persönlichen Firefox?



afaik nicht. Bei der PC Welt Edition waren die Erweiterungen auch nur per Lesezeichen Aufrufbar und mussten dann lokal installiert werden.
Wobei mir das auch schon reichen würde, nur wie soll man das ins setup kriegen....?


----------



## Vector (16. März 2005)

Weird_Sheep am 15.03.2005 23:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt noch eine Frage:
> Ich komme langsam an eine Grenze, an der die nächste Neuinstallation des FireFox, dank der vielen guten Erweiterungen, etwas mühselig werden dürfte.
> Ich habe mir jetzt schon überlegt die .xpi's direkt gesammelt zu speichern, aber gibt es vielleicht ne Möglichkeit so eine Art Slipstream Firefox zu basteln, also alle Erweiterungen bereits einfügen und auch die Einstellungen schon vorgeben? Sozusagen meinen persönlichen Firefox?


Jein, das scheint möglich 



Spoiler



frag mich aber nicht wie 


Hier hat das jemand gemacht. Derjenige hat auch schon seinen
Mozilla Firefox 0.9.2 zum Download angeboten. Ob das Ganze auch für Normalsterbliche realisierbar ist, weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht fragst Du den Autor mal selber.


----------



## LordMephisto (18. März 2005)

Kurze Zwischenfrage:
Wo speichert FF meine Lesezeichen?


----------



## checker1985m (19. März 2005)

LordMephisto am 18.03.2005 23:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Kurze Zwischenfrage:
> Wo speichert FF meine Lesezeichen?



FF speichert die Lesezeichen hier:

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\dein username\Anwendungsdaten\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zahlenkombi.default\bookmarks.html


----------



## LordMephisto (19. März 2005)

checker1985m am 19.03.2005 10:52 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 18.03.2005 23:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah gut danke, dann hab ich sie also gestern bei der Windows neuinstallation mit weggeputzt


----------



## MoS (22. März 2005)

Hab auch mal ne Frage. Und zwar hab ich mir gerade fireFTP installiert. Ich will mit nem Kumpel Daten tauschen können.
Ich weiß jetzt nur nicht, was ich dazu machen muss. Ich brauch doch jetzt nen FTP-Server, oder? Oder kann ich mit ihm direkt ne Verbindung machen?

Helft mir mal, ich kenn mich überhaupt net aus mit FTP :/


----------



## LittleBug (24. März 2005)

ich benutze noch conquery: http://conquery.mozdev.org/
damit erspart man sich das kopieren und einfügen in die suchbox. man kann dann einfach den zu suchenden begriff markieren und per rechtsklick an das jeweilige suchplugin schicken.


----------



## Weird_Sheep (26. März 2005)

MoS am 22.03.2005 11:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch mal ne Frage. Und zwar hab ich mir gerade fireFTP installiert. Ich will mit nem Kumpel Daten tauschen können.
> Ich weiß jetzt nur nicht, was ich dazu machen muss. Ich brauch doch jetzt nen FTP-Server, oder? Oder kann ich mit ihm direkt ne Verbindung machen?
> 
> Helft mir mal, ich kenn mich überhaupt net aus mit FTP :/



Du hast da nur einen FTP*Clien*.
Zum Datneaustausch via FTP braucht man halt einen Server und einen (viele) Client(s).
Also muss einer von euch einen Server aufmachen, auf den man aber auch hochladen kann.

Während FTPClients in der Regel Freeware sind, gibt es im Serverbereich eher wenig, mir fällt da grad nur Filezilla ein, den ich leider noch nicht getestet habe.
Oder noch PersonalFTP ist aber ein wenig benutzerunfreundlich... aber geht.


----------



## Erik (28. März 2005)

Hallöle!
So, jetzt will ich auch mal meine FF-Erweiterungen offenlegen:
*Klick mich!* 
(Sorry, ich war zu faul zum mühsam per Hand schreiben*g*) 

Zum meißten wurde ja schon etwas geschrieben, aber einige 'meiner' Extensions wurden glaube ich noch nicht erwähnt, wie z.B.:
_- Der Browsertimer:_ Fügt eine Uhr in den Feuerfuchs ein. Es gibt auch eine Alarm bzw. Countdown-Möglichkeit.
_- Linkification:_ Macht nur geschriebene Links 'anklickbar'.
_- Copy Plain Text:_ Lässt das Kopieren von Texten ohne Formatierung zu.
_- FillFilesuploadform:_ Unverzichtbar zum Hochladen von Dateien per Browser. Die Erweiterung lässt einen mehrere Dateien auswählen und füllt damit die Upload-Adress-Fenster aus- einfach Genial!

So, der Rest der Extensions ist denke ich entweder selbsterklärend oder schon genannt worden. Alle Erweiterungen sind leicht per Google zu finden. Teilweise sind sie sogar auf Deutsch.

MfG Erik

@Vector:  für den Tip mit Tabmix!!!


----------



## Vector (29. März 2005)

Erik am 28.03.2005 01:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöle!
> So, jetzt will ich auch mal meine FF-Erweiterungen offenlegen:
> *Klick mich!*
> (Sorry, ich war zu faul zum mühsam per Hand schreiben*g*)


Argh zu spät: Mit Listzilla hättest Du deine Erweiterungen in einer HTML Datei auflisten können.



> @Vector:  für den Tip mit Tabmix!!!


Gern geschehen. 

@ topic ***
Mediaplayer direkt im Firefox steuern.
menueditor:
Kontextmenü bearbeiten.
LiveHTTPHeaders:
Alle gesendeten und empfangenen HTTP-Header anzeigen.
target alert:
Zeigt ein kleines Icon z.B bei PDFLinks. Mir fehlt allerdings *.rar. Kennt jemand eine ähnliche Erweiterung, die auch rar anzeigt, oder weiß jemand ob man so was auch irgendwie selbst machen kann?
EggOn!:
Darauf hat die Welt gewartet: Endlich das perfekte Ei!    

sind bei mir noch dazugekommen.


----------



## TheAS (29. März 2005)

Vector am 29.03.2005 00:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Erik am 28.03.2005 01:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheAS (29. März 2005)

TheAS am 29.03.2005 02:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, also ma ne Frage zu foxytunes: wie richt ich die auf winamp ein?
> as


Achso nochwas: wie funktioniert das "translation panel" ?

edit: habs kapiert, sorry


----------



## TheAS (29. März 2005)

Weird_Sheep am 13.03.2005 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ui, das gefällt mir auch, endlich öffnet sich alles nur noch in einem Browserfenster und die Undofunktion ist auch nett.
> 
> Hatte mal Tabbedbrowser Prefs drauf, aber das tat mir zu viel und ich konnts nicht komplett meinen Wünschen anpassen, aber jetzt hab ich diese Alternative.


Noch ne frage (ich weiß ganz schön viel  )
wie benutz ich die Undofunktion?


----------



## Erik (29. März 2005)

Vector am 29.03.2005 00:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Listzilla hättest Du deine Erweiterungen in einer HTML Datei auflisten können.


Jupp, die Erweiterung hab ich gestern auch gefunden. Hab die Liste neu erstellt. 
Kann es sein, dass du (so wie ich) ein Extensions-Freak bist, der alle mal runterlädt und testet und immer mehr, mehr und nochmals mehr gute Erweiterungen haben will?   


> ***
> Mediaplayer direkt im Firefox steuern.


Hatte ich auch mal, ich habe sie aber nie benutzt, weil ich das mit meiner Logitech-Tasta leichter machen kann.


> menueditor:
> Kontextmenü bearbeiten.


Wozu suche ich eigentlich Gestern die ganze Zeit neue gute Erweiterungen, wenn du sie mir auf dem Tablett Präsentierst?! 


> target alert:
> Zeigt ein kleines Icon z.B bei PDFLinks. Mir fehlt allerdings *.rar. Kennt jemand eine ähnliche Erweiterung, die auch rar anzeigt, oder weiß jemand ob man so was auch irgendwie selbst machen kann?


Wow, sieht nach ner klasse Sache aus! Hmm, selber machen dürfte eigentlich garnicht soo schwer sein. Ich hatte mal nen Link, wo gut erklärt wird, wie man Erweiterungen schreibt/überstzt. Vielleicht finde ich ihn wieder, dann schicke ich ihn dir in einer O-Mail. Aber Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal in dem Firefox-ForumFragen. Die wissen alles *g*.  


> EggOn!:
> Darauf hat die Welt gewartet: Endlich das perfekte Ei!


Die Leute haben zuviel Zeit! 


Bei mir sind auch ein, zwei Neue dazugekommen, ich hab die Liste diesmal als Text gespeichert auf dem Server abgelegt. Hier (und in der Signatur) der Link Klick mich! Sind eigentlich nur Detail-Verbesserungen...aber wen juckts?! 

MfG Erik


----------



## Vector (29. März 2005)

Erik am 29.03.2005 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein, dass du (so wie ich) ein Extensions-Freak bist, der alle mal runterlädt und testet und immer mehr, mehr und nochmals mehr gute Erweiterungen haben will?


 . Ich benutze den Firebird/fox seit 0.6, hab wirklich schon ein paar Erweiterungen ausprobiert; eine gewisse Sucht kann ich nicht leugnen.



> Wow, sieht nach ner klasse Sache aus! Hmm, selber machen dürfte eigentlich garnicht soo schwer sein. Ich hatte mal nen Link, wo gut erklärt wird, wie man Erweiterungen schreibt/überstzt. Vielleicht finde ich ihn wieder, dann schicke ich ihn dir in einer O-Mail. Aber Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal in dem Firefox-ForumFragen. Die wissen alles *g*.



Danke schonmal   Sonst werde ich wohl da direkt mal nachfragen.



> Bei mir sind auch ein, zwei Neue dazugekommen, ich hab die Liste diesmal als Text gespeichert auf dem Server abgelegt.


Stop/Reload
Kannte ich noch nicht :schnapp:


----------



## Weird_Sheep (30. März 2005)

TheAS am 29.03.2005 02:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Weird_Sheep am 13.03.2005 16:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du musst bei den Tabmix Einstellungen unter "Tab" die Undo Funktion mit "Enable Undo Close Tab, number of Cache #" aktivieren, je größer die Zahl desto mehr Undoschritte, ich hab da den Standard von 5 gelassen, denn eigentlich beiss ich mir sofort auf die Zunge, wenn ich ein Tab fälschlich schließe und nicht  erst ne Viertelstunde später 

Dann unter "Menu" "Undo Close Tab" Funktion in der "Tab bar" und/oder auf der "Webpage" einstellen.

Sobald du nun ein Tab retten willst musst du nur in der Tableiste und/oder per Kontextmenü "Undo Close Tab" wählen.


----------



## TheAS (30. März 2005)

Weird_Sheep am 30.03.2005 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst bei den Tabmix Einstellungen unter "Tab" die Undo Funktion mit "Enable Undo Close Tab, number of Cache #" aktivieren, je größer die Zahl desto mehr Undoschritte, ich hab da den Standard von 5 gelassen, denn eigentlich beiss ich mir sofort auf die Zunge, wenn ich ein Tab fälschlich schließe und nicht  erst ne Viertelstunde später
> 
> Dann unter "Menu" "Undo Close Tab" Funktion in der "Tab bar" und/oder auf der "Webpage" einstellen.
> 
> Sobald du nun ein Tab retten willst musst du nur in der Tableiste und/oder per Kontextmenü "Undo Close Tab" wählen.


Ah, ok Danke.
Das mit dem Menu hat ich nicht gefunden jetzt klapts   
Gruß, AS


----------



## Martinie (3. April 2005)

Gibts ne Erweiterung wo firefox statt dem LINK das Bild sendet wenn man anklickt Bild senden schickt der ja nur den Link!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (3. April 2005)

Hier steht nix

hab was falsch verstanden....


----------



## LittleBug (5. April 2005)

Vector am 29.03.2005 00:57 schrieb:
			
		

> target alert:
> Zeigt ein kleines Icon z.B bei PDFLinks. Mir fehlt allerdings *.rar. Kennt jemand eine ähnliche Erweiterung, die auch rar anzeigt, oder weiß jemand ob man so was auch irgendwie selbst machen kann?



1) unter "C:\\Dokumente und Einstellungen\\" nach "TargetAlert.jar" suchen und in ein verzeichnis entpacken.

2a) zu diesem verzeichnis wechseln und dort im ordner "content" die datei "amendLinks.js" in einem editor öffnen und die zip-extensions ändern in:
/**** zip extensions ****/
TA_ZIP_REGEXP = taMakeRegexp("zip");
TA_RAR_REGEXP = taMakeRegexp("rar"); /* diese zeile ist hinzugekommen */
TA_TAR_REGEXP = taMakeRegexp("tar");
TA_TGZ_REGEXP = taMakeRegexp("tgz");
TA_BZ2_REGEXP = taMakeRegexp("bz2");
TA_GZ_REGEXP  = taMakeRegexp("gz");

2b) in der gleichen datei weiter unten noch folgende if-anweisung anpassen:
if (ta_zip && lnk.href && ((lnk.href.toString().match(TA_ZIP_REGEXP)) ||
                              (lnk.href.toString().match(TA_RAR_REGEXP)) || /* diese zeile ist hinzugekommen */ 
                              (lnk.href.toString().match(TA_TAR_REGEXP)) ||
                              (lnk.href.toString().match(TA_TGZ_REGEXP)) ||
                              (lnk.href.toString().match(TA_BZ2_REGEXP)) ||
                              (lnk.href.toString().match(TA_GZ_REGEXP)))) {
      taAddIcon(doc, lnk, "zip.png");
    }

3) datei speichern und dann "preferences.xul" im editor öffnen und <label value="Show zip/tar/tgz/gz/bz2 Alerts" /> ändern in <label value="Show zip/rar/tar/tgz/gz/bz2 Alerts" />

4) datei wieder speichern und dann die beiden ordner "content" und "META-INF" wieder zur "TargetAlert.jar" zusammenpacken

5) die alte .jar umbenennen und durch die neue datei ersetzen

6) firefox neustarten

zusammenfassend: 2 zeilen hinzugefügt und eine zeile geändert

na dann viel spaß 

ps: alternativ schick ich dir die modifizierte "TargetAlert.jar" auch gerne per mail. mußt mir nur sagen wohin


----------



## Vector (5. April 2005)

LittleBug am 05.04.2005 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Text


Ich krieg das irgendwie nicht gebacken. 
Ich seh nun gar keine Icons mehr. Wenn ich Target alert im Erweiterungsmenü auswähle, kann ich auch nix mehr auswählen.



> ps: alternativ schick ich dir die modifizierte "TargetAlert.jar" auch gerne per mail. mußt mir nur sagen wohin



 Ich schick dir meine Emailaddresse mal via Omail.

edit: mit deiner geht's perfekt, vielen Dank!


----------



## Vector (5. April 2005)

Sorry, Doppelpost.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (7. April 2005)

*ReloadEvery*

Damit kann man über das Kontextmenü einzelne/alle Tabs automatisch neu laden lassen (in einem selbst gewählten Zeitintervall).
Z.B. Praktisch in diesem Forum, ich lass mir immer die Forenübersicht neu laden.

Diese Extension ist eigentlich für FF 1.0, funktioniert bei mir (1.02) aber tadellos.


----------



## Cooli11 (7. April 2005)

Weird_Sheep am 08.02.2005 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Nassauische Neue Presse 08.02.05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn das der Text aus der pcgh ist(antwortet auch, wenns nich der aus der pcgh is  ):

Dort steht auch, dass man, wenn man den Firefox ungetuned benutzt für das laden einer Seite 77 Sekunden benötigt, mit dem IE 90 und mit dem getunten Firefox 22 

Das ist nahezu unmöglich, wisst ihr zufällig, WELCHE Seite die benutzt haben? 


Übrigens, ich nutze den IE   (mutig von mir, das in diesem Thread zuzugeben  )


----------



## alex_neo (7. April 2005)

Adblock 0.5.2.039 - Filters ads from web-pages 
All-in-One Gestures 0.12.4 - This extension allows you to execute common commands using mouse gestures, rocker navigation, scroll wheel navigation and page scrolling. 
BetterSearch (formerly McSearchPreview) 1.7 - Enhances Google, A9, MSN, Yahoo, AllTheWeb, del.icio.us and Simpy.com by adding previews (thumbnails) and Amazon product info (images, prices) as well as new special links to the search results. 
Copy Plain Text 0.2.1 - Copies text without formatting 
Delicious Delicacies 0.4.1 - Restores our favorite placeholder text. 
Disable Targets For Downloads 0.9 - Prevents download links opening a blank window. 
DragToTab 0.1.2 - Drag links, text or files on to the New Tab and New Window icons in the toolbar to open them in either a new tab or in a new window respectively. 
Extended Statusbar 1.0 - A Statusbar with Speed, Percentage, Time and loaded size (like Opera's one)
FlashGot 0.5.7.8 - Enables Mozilla and Firefox to handle single and massive ("all" and "selection") downloads using the most popular external download managers for Windows, Mac OS X, Linux and FreeBSD (21 currently supported, see Extension's Home Page for details). FlashGot offers also a Build Gallery functionality which helps to synthetize full media galleries in one page, from serial contents originally scattered on several pages, for easy and fast "download all". 
ieview 0.86 - Open pages in IE via Firefox menus 
Image Zoom 0.1.7 - Adds zoom functionality for images 
ListZilla 0.5.1 - Outputs an alphabetical list of either extensions or themes to a text, vB code, or HTML file. 
Paste and Go 0.4.1 - Lets you paste an URL from the clipboard and directly load it. 
Plain Text Links 0.2 - Treat selected plain text urls as links, right click to open 
Tabbrowser Extensions 1.14.2005040701 - Improves tabbed browsing. 
TargetAlert 0.7.4 - Provides visual cues for the destinations of hyperlinks. 
Tweak Network 1.0 - Tweak network settings.


Das sind sämliche Extensions, die ich nutze, falls die Links nicht gehen, einfach mal auf die Firefox Extension Seite surfen und nach dem entsprechenden Plugin suchen.
Die, ohne die ich einfach gar nicht mehr kann sind:
*Copy Plain Text*
*All in One Gestures*
*Tabbrowser Extensions* - die lassen einen wirklich alles einstellen, absolut geniale Sache


----------



## Solidus_Dave (30. April 2005)

Hatte mich mal rangesetzt um die Erweiterung BBCode auf dieses Forensystem umzuschreiben.

Man kann jetzt z. B. auch den Spoiler und das Durchstreichen setzen
Außerdem kann man nun ALLE verfügbaren Simlies auswählen.  
Genaueres in der Anleitung, die das zip-File beinhaltet.


Betrifft nur die Firefox-User, da mit dem ja die Javaskripts in den Computecforen nicht mehr richtig funktionieren.

Die Erweiterung *BBCode* muss bereits installiert sein.

Mein Update kann man _*Hier*_ runterladen.

Probiert es mal aus und schreibt, was ihr davon haltet (z.B. ob etwas fehlt 



Spoiler



oder ob es überhaupt bei euch funktioniert 


)

mfg David


----------



## LordMephisto (30. April 2005)

Solidus_Dave am 30.04.2005 21:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte mich mal rangesetzt um die Erweiterung BBCode auf dieses Forensystem umzuschreiben.


Test:


Spoiler



test






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klasse Solidus   
Klappt 1a mit Firefox 1.0.3


----------



## Solidus_Dave (1. Mai 2005)

Schön zu hören, dass es klappt 

Und noch was zum Topic: 
Ich hab mal alle Erweiterungen, die ich benutze, mit Beschreibung und Links aufgezählt:

*Link*

frohes Installieren


----------



## BigPsycho (1. Mai 2005)

Solidus_Dave am 01.05.2005 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Schön zu hören, dass es klappt
> 
> Und noch was zum Topic:
> Ich hab mal alle Erweiterungen, die ich benutze, mit Beschreibung und Links aufgezählt:
> ...



Hab das n kleines Problemchen...
Das Jar-file ist bei mir nicht öffenbar (?)...

Woran liegt das? Falsche Javaversion evtl.?

Danke...
Psycho


----------



## Solidus_Dave (1. Mai 2005)

BigPsycho am 01.05.2005 18:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab das n kleines Problemchen...
> Das Jar-file ist bei mir nicht öffenbar (?)...
> 
> Woran liegt das? Falsche Javaversion evtl.?



Meinst du mein update-File?
Das sollst du auch gar nicht öffnen/entpacken 
Das muss man nur gegen das andere jar-File austauschen (wie in der Anleitung beschrieben).


----------



## BigPsycho (1. Mai 2005)

Solidus_Dave am 01.05.2005 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> BigPsycho am 01.05.2005 18:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, das kommt davon wenn man den entscheidenen teil des readme überspringt. 
Macht nix, ich bin Konsolero, da geht das alles ohne sowas 

Danke dir.

edit: ich finde die originaldatei nicht, obwohl ich das oben von dir gelinkte bbcode installiert habe. :o wo könnte die sich denn versteckt haben?

Psycho


----------



## Solidus_Dave (1. Mai 2005)

> oh, das kommt davon wenn man den entscheidenen teil des readme überspringt.


Für was schreib ich das eigentlich   



> edit: ich finde die originaldatei nicht, obwohl ich das oben von dir gelinkte bbcode installiert habe. :o wo könnte die sich denn versteckt haben?



Mit installiert meinst du, Firefox geschlossen, wieder geöffnet und das Orginal BBCode steht zur Verfügung, oder?

und mit "Ich finde" meinst du hoffentlich, dass die Windows-Suche die Datei nicht gefunden hat, oder? 
Öffne mal die Suche -> Suche nach Dateien/Ordnern -> Dateiname "bbcode.jar"


Bei mir wäre der es der Ordner: _C:\Dokumente undEinstellungen\"Name"\
Anwendungsdaten\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\default.9uz\extensions\
{AE37D527-6604-461c-8102-975CF8053A2F}\chrome_  (unter XP)

(deswegen hab ich die Suchfunktion vorgeschlagen  )


----------



## plempleminem (4. Mai 2005)

*Suche bestimmten Plugin...*

Hallo klasse Plugins hier.
Ich suche gerade nach einem Plugin, dass ähnliche Funktionen bietet wie der T-Online Speedmanger. 
Ich hätte gerne den Balken unten in der Leiste, ihr wisst sicher wie ich das meine.

Weiss jemand wo so ein Plugin zu finden ist oder ob so einer exestiert?
Hab schon selber gesucht aber nichts gefunden.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche bestimmten Plugin...*



			
				plempleminem am 04.05.2005 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo klasse Plugins hier.
> Ich suche gerade nach einem Plugin, dass ähnliche Funktionen bietet wie der T-Online Speedmanger.
> Ich hätte gerne den Balken unten in der Leiste, ihr wisst sicher wie ich das meine.
> 
> ...



Hab selber kein T-online. Was macht denn der Speedmanager?
Wenn er nur die Bandbreite anzeigen soll, dann gibt es HIER eine Erweiterung.


----------



## OBluefireO (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche bestimmten Plugin...*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 05.05.2005 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> plempleminem am 04.05.2005 11:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab mir gerade mal das Plugin runtergeladen, dass die Bandbreite anzeigt, aber wo seh ich das nun?    

Gruß
**Bluefire**


----------



## Solidus_Dave (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche bestimmten Plugin...*



			
				OBluefireO am 05.05.2005 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir gerade mal das Plugin runtergeladen, dass die Bandbreite anzeigt, aber wo seh ich das nun?
> 
> Gruß
> **Bluefire**




hm, ich hab dir mir die Erweiterung jetzt auch installiert, hab sie mir etwas anders vorgestellt (vorher nur den Text gelesen). Über Extras, Bandwidhtester kann man es starten.
Dieses Programm testet die Bandbreite, indem man eine Beispieldatei in der passenden Größe angibt.
Aber das ist wohl nicht das, was du suchst *schäm*


----------



## gamesfan1988 (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche bestimmten Plugin...*

wirklich klasse thread 

ich würde gerne wissen ob es erweiterungen zu folgen problemen gibt :
-eine erweiterung mit der ich downloads die ich mit firefox runterlade direkt verschieben bzw den ziel ordner öffnen kann


-kann ich irgendwie schnell zwischen den tabs hin und her wechseln ?
zB ähnlich wie bei opera mit 1,2

hoffe das die fragen noch nicht gestellt wurden
danke


----------



## LordMephisto (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche bestimmten Plugin...*



			
				gamesfan1988 am 05.05.2005 23:22 schrieb:
			
		

> -kann ich irgendwie schnell zwischen den tabs hin und her wechseln ?
> zB ähnlich wie bei opera mit 1,2


Geht mit Strg+TAB


----------



## gamesfan1988 (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche bestimmten Plugin...*

kann ich bei "Tweak Network" mit DSL einfach auf Power klicken und das passt dann oder muss ich noch was anderes berücksichtigen ?

"View Cookies" ist bei mir zwar installiert aber wie kann ich es starten ?


danke

EDIT: das mit den cookies hat sich geklärt


----------



## plempleminem (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche bestimmten Plugin...*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 05.05.2005 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> plempleminem am 04.05.2005 11:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dieser  hier testet die Bandbreite
Das Plugin das ich suche sollte eher, die immer aktuelle Bandbreitenauslastung anzeigen z.B. wenn ich grad was runterlade 
(nicht vom einzelnen Donload sondern insgesammt)


----------



## Weird_Sheep (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche bestimmten Plugin...*

Auch wenn die Suchmaschinen, die sich zusätzlich integrieren lassen nicht wirklich als Erweiterung zählen, habe ich trotzdem eine sehr nützliche:
Das Örtliche Toolbar

Direkt im Suchmaschinenfeld Name & Ort (bzw. PLZ) eingeben und direkt ist man bei den Einträgen.

Auch toll: Rückwärtssuche geht direkt, einfach die Nummer eingeben.


----------



## Nuclear (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Suche bestimmten Plugin...*

Hier sind meine, hab keine Lust viel zu tippen 

Meine Erweiterungen


Ohne die kann ich nicht mehr leben, besonders nicht mehr ohne die erste....

Fast alle Erweiterungen findet man bei Mozilla Update

https://addons.mozilla.org/

Einige haben aber keine deutsche Locale, eingedeutsche Versionen kann man bei Erweiterungen.de runterladen (zu erkennen am Suffix "[de]")

http://www.erweiterungen.de/

Dort gibt's auch die Extensions meiner Liste die nicht bei Moz Update vorhanden sind.


----------



## Weird_Sheep (13. Juli 2005)

So um die Wartezeit auf die deutsche Ausgabe von 1.0.5 zu überbrücken, mal wieder ein paar Erweiterungen (direkt aus dem FF 1.0.5 Heiseforum  )

Customize Google

Verpasst jedem Googleergebnis grad noch Links zu den anderen großen Suchmaschinen
Bietet Filtermöglichkeiten an (http://*.ebay.* ist das Stichwort)
Entfernt die Werbung
Fügt bei der Bildersuche direkt den Link zum Bild bei
...


Cookie Culler

Lässt schützenswerte Cookies definieren, gepaart mit der Option, dass die Cookies nur bis zum Beenden gültig sind, eine prima Methode das PCG Community Cookie zu behalten, normal surfen zu können und so Cookies wie das von Google, welches für GMail gebraucht wird, aber schlappe 33 Jahre gültig ist direkt zu entsorgen.


----------



## HanFred (13. Juli 2005)

Weird_Sheep am 13.07.2005 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber schlappe 33 Jahre gültig ist ...


*ZOMFG* :-o


----------



## skicu (21. Juli 2005)

*NoScript*
Deaktiviert JavaScript auf allen Seiten - und auf den Seiten, auf denen man's braucht, erlaubt man's einfach.


----------



## Nuclear (25. Juli 2005)

Ich hab eine neue Extension in meine Sammlung aufgenommen

*BBCode*

Eine perfekte Erweiterung wenn man *viel postet*. Ich kann den _kursiv_  - Tag ganz einfach über ein Kontextmenü einfügen. Habe ich dabei 





> Text markiert


 wird der automatisch von den Tags umschlossen. Außerdem gibt es die ganz einfache Möglichkeit eigene Tags einzufügen

Auch spezielle Zeichen lassen sich sehr einfach einfügen: ® ™ ½


Man sieht, mit dieser Extension kann man sich sehr gut amüsieren, oder sinnvoll in Foren einsetzen  :p


----------



## Flyer24 (5. August 2005)

http://people.zeelandnet.nl/marco/pimpzilla/

macht aus dem Mozilla >> Pimpzilla , mein Lieblingsskin für den Firefox Browser


----------



## Danielovitch (5. August 2005)

Flyer24 am 05.08.2005 11:23 schrieb:
			
		

> http://people.zeelandnet.nl/marco/pimpzilla/
> 
> macht aus dem Mozilla >> Pimpzilla , mein Lieblingsskin für den Firefox Browser


Oh yeah, schaut gar nicht mal schlecht aus *g*


----------



## BadBoY019 (8. August 2005)

Kleine Frage: nutze ff auch noch nicht soo lange, und habe im ie immer die gmx toolbar benutzt.

gibt es sowas auch fürFirefox?


----------



## Nuclear (16. August 2005)

So, hab mir mal die Mühe   gemacht und stell jetzt meine Erweiterungen mal vor (um es den Englischunkundigen einfach zu machen hab ich Extensions die auf Moz Update nicht in Deutsch erhältlich sind auf Erweiterungen.de gelinkt):

*Adblock*: Der Klassiker schlechthin um werbefrei zu surfen. Einfach über bestimmte Wörter die meisten Werbestörenfriede loswerden. Wer gerne meine Liste hätte mit der ich schon fast ein ganzes Jahr keine einzige Werbung mehr gesehen habe kann mich gerne per PM kontaktieren 

- *All-in-one-Sidebar*: Ein unverzichtbarer Begleiter für jeden der seine Downloads/Themes/Extensions in der Sidebar anstatt in einem eigenen Fenster sehen will, auch ein perfekter Manager für Sidebars die von anderen Extensions eingeblendet werden (Scrapbook, usw)

- *BBCode*:  Pflicht für fleißige Forumposter, genaue Beschreibung siehe mein letzter Post.

- *Bookmark Duplicates Detector*: Enorm nützlich wenn man mehrere tausend Favoriten hat  (damit's nicht ein paar tausend mehr werden). Wird die URL oder der Name der Webseite bei den schon bestehenden Favoriten entdeckt sobald man ein neues Lesezeichen hinzufügen will wird man gewarnt.

- *Conquery*: Einfach Text markieren, rechtsklick und schon hat man die Searchbar ohne Tippen benutzt.

- *CuteMenus*: Damit die Kontextmenüs nicht so fad aussehen.

- *infoRSS*: Meiner Meinung nach der beste RSS - Reader für den Fuchs. Eine kleine bequeme Nachrichtenzeile wo man sie gerne haben möchte: In der Statusbar, über der Statusbar oder unter der Adresszeile.

- *Locate in Bookmark Folders*: Sucht man in der Bookmarkssidebar nach einem Lesezeichen und will dann wissen wo es genau platziert ist (wenn man um die hundert Ordner in den Bookmarks hat  ) dann ist dies das Tool schlechthin dafür

- *NoScript*: JavaScript nur dort erlauben wo man's wirklich braucht (auf vertrauenswürdigen Seiten). Besonderes Feature: Temporär einer Seite erlauben Javascript zu nutzen, somit muss man seine Whitelist nicht immer säubern.

- *Nuke Anything*: Einfach saubere Ausdrucke von Webseiten ohne viel Drumherum. Einfach auf störende Elemente rechtsklicken "Entfernen" und weg ist's (bis zum Refresh).

- *PDF Download*: Sollte eigentlich Standard in FF sein: Sagen was man mit einer angeklickten PDF tun will, im FF öffnen oder speichern.

- *Permit Cookies*: Einfacher geht's kaum um einfach und schnell Webseiten zu erlauben Cookies zu setzen. Ein Button in der Toolbar zeigt an ob die gerade angezeigte Seite Cookies setzen darf oder nicht. Ein Klick auf den Button und schon kann man die Richtlinien für die betreffende Seite editieren.

- *Resize Search Box*: Die Searchbar ist doch viel zu klein...

- *Save Link in Folder*: Vordefinierte Ordner in einer kompakten Liste zum schnellen Download-Sortieren. Einfach auf den Download rechtsklicken und auswählen wohin mit der Datei. Auch kann man einige Verhaltensweisen des FF vor, nach, sowie während des Downloads einstellen

- *Save Image in Folder*: Dasselbe für Bilder.

- *Tabbrowser  Preferences*: Gehört eigentlich zum FF dazu, die beste Extension um versteckte Tab-Optionen anzuzeigen und zu editieren.

- *TargetAlert*: Sehen wohin man klickt  Ein kleines Icon zeigt an was man anklickt.

- *WellRounded*: Damit kriegt der FF schöne Rundungen   

- *X*: "Paranoia" - Button zum sekundenschnellen und unkomplizierten Nukens der Surfspuren.

- *Scrapbook*:  Geniales Tool um Webseiten zu speichern wie man will (mit Bildern, mit eingebetteten Dateien, mit verlinkten Dateien, mit Kommentar. Besonders die eingebaute "Edit" - Funktion ist toll, sie erlaubt es einem Kommentare an egal welcher Stelle der gespeicherten Seite hinzuzufügen, Bereiche zu entfernen oder besonders zu markieren. Alle gespeicherten Seiten werden extrem übersichtlich in einer Sidebar angezeigt. In Verbindung mit oben genannter Extension "Nuke Anything" ein starkes Duo zum perfektionieren des Layouts einer Seite zum Ausdruck!

- *Keyconfig*: Sehr handliches und kleines Tool um *alle* Tastenkombinationen die im Firefox benutzt werden (vom Firefox selbst und den Erweiterungen) zu editieren, zu löschen oder sogar welche zu kreieren. Besonders für Leute mit vielen Extensions (wie mich  ) ein Muss da einige Extensions dieselbe Tastenkombi verwenden und somit in Konflikt geraten, und wenn man dazu noch andere Programme benutzt die Tastenkombinationen besitzen und in der Trayleiste sitzen bekommt man Probleme wenn man die Tastenkombis nicht ordnet. Hiermit bekommt man dies im Griff.

- *Undo close tab enhanced*: Habt ihr auch schon mal vorschnell einen Tab geschlossen und wißt nicht mehr genau die URL oder wo überhaupt ihr wart und ihr hättet den Tab eigentlich nicht schließen sollen? Diese Extension kann beliebig viele geschlossene Tabs in Erinnerung behalten und bei Bedarf wiederherstellen. Ein Segen! *Achtung:* Nehmt die "Enhanced" Version, sie fügt der Toolbar einen praktischen Button hinzu um die Funktion zu nutzen, die normale Version funktioniert umständlich über Hotkey oder Kontextmenü

- *Copy Plain Text*: Endlich problemlos Text aus Seiten herauskopieren,  ohne sich mit dessen Formatierung herumzuschlagen.

- *Menu Editor*: Ein Wort: Gigantisch. Die Extension an sich ist klein, und kompakt und auch unscheinbar. Doch mit einem Schlag kann man mit ihr die Einträge im Kontextmenü und in den "Datei", "Bearbeiten", "Ansicht", usw Menüs.... SUPER wenn man Dutzende Erweiterungen hat die auch ihre Dutzende Einträge in das Kontextmenü einpflanzen und wenn es keine Option in den Einstellungen der Erweiterung gibt um die Einträge zu entfernen. Und natürlich kann man die unsinnigsten Funktionen wegradieren die Firefox anbietet (Wer braucht schon "Offline arbeiten")

*Bookmark Link Checker*: Kleines Tool um zu überprüfen ob bestimmte Lesezeichen noch auf gültige Seiten verweisen. Besonders nützlich wenn man mehrere tausend Bookmarks hat und keine Zeit um sie alle zu überprüfen.

*Web Developer*: Ein geniales Tool für Webmaster. Einfach und schnell die eigene Seite im Browser komplett durchtesten und W3C - konform machen.

*FireFtp*: Ein vollwertiger, schnörkelloser, funktioneller und zuverlässiger FTP - Client, einfach als Tab im Firefox geöffnet.

*DragToTab*: Wenn mal eine URL nicht klickbar ist (entweder weil sie nicht korrekt in einem Forumpost geschrieben wurde oder eben einfach nicht gecoded wurde), einfach den Text in "Neuer Tab" ziehen, voilà! Der Link öffnet sich in einem neuen Tab. Zieht man einen beliebigen Text in "Neuer Tab", wird die "Auf gut Glück" Suche bei google gestartet.

Und es kommen immer mehr hinzu....


----------



## Weird_Sheep (30. November 2005)

Endlich ist die Version 1.5  freigegeben.
Ich denke ja mal, dass noch ne News kommt, in der dann über den Browser an sich diskutiert werden kann.

Leider gehen dadurch aber auch ein paar Erweiterungen flöten...  
Ich habe mich auch für eine komplette Neuinstallation von FF entschieden, da durch mein Erweiterungssammelfieber, doch ein paar Reste geblieben sind und manche auch gar nicht mehr nötig sind.

Deswegen nun hier, die Erweiterungen, die ich bisher ans Laufen bekommen habe:

Adblock 0.5.2.056
Customize Google 0.38
IE View 1.2.7
Search Button 0.4.10
Resize Search Box 0.0.7

Da dies meine Fuchs für die Firma ist, habe ich noch nicht so Sachen, wie NoScript, FlashGot oder TabMix getestet, dies passiert daheim.  


Jetzt aber zu den Erweiterungen, deren Installation scheiterte.
Ich weiß zwar, dass man einigen über spezielle Entwickler Tools ein Tritt verpassen kann, damit sie doch funktionieren, aber wirklich nutzerfreundlich ist das nicht...
Entweder brauch die Erweiterung einfach noch etwas Zeit, oder ich muss mich nach Alternativen umsehen, aber dafür haben wir diesen Thread ja.  

Copy Plain Text 0.3.1
Plain Text Links 0.2

Funktionieren eure Erweiterungen? Oder seid ihr "gezwungen" Alternativen zu testen, die sich als besser erweisen, dann nur her damit! 


[edit]
Ich such noch was, womit ich Einträge aus den Menüs werfen kann (z.B. Extras -> E-Mail lesen). Ich habe mich erfolglos an der userchrome versucht, kann aber sein, dass die Anleitung nur zu alt war.
[/edit]


----------



## HanFred (30. November 2005)

ebenfalls lauffähig:
AdBlock Plus (0.5.10)
AdBlock Filterset.G Updater (0.2.6)
NoScript (1.1.3.4)
Gmail Notifier (0.5.3)


----------



## bsekranker (30. November 2005)

Bei mir läuft:

Adblock 0.5.2.056
Adblock Filterset.G Updater 0.2.6
BBCode 0.4.1.3
FlashGot 0.5.9.98
Resize Search Box 0.0.7
Tab Mix Plus 0.2.5.2 (hab ich installiert, da das normale Tab Mix nicht geht)

CuteMenus läuft leider nicht - muss ich halt die hässlichen Menüs ertragen.
Copy Plain Text sowie downTHEMall! funktionieren auch nicht. 

Für das Verlinken bin ich jetzt zu faul! 

_Edit:
Search Button 0.4.10 geht auch - danke an Weird_Sheep für den Link!  _


----------



## Weird_Sheep (30. November 2005)

bsekranker am 30.11.2005 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir läuft:
> 
> Adblock 0.5.2.056
> Adblock Filterset.G Updater 0.2.6
> ...




Nutzt jemand das 0.5.9.98er FlashGot mit LeechGet 2004 1.1?
Ich hab nun das Problem, dass sobald ich FlashGot gewählt habe, LeechGet jedesmal wissen will, wo die Datei hinsoll, dabei ist in LeechGet ein Standardordner definiert.  

Das Problem hatte ich mit 1.0.7 nicht und ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass ich auch die frischeste FlashGot Version hatte, da es automatisch updated. Nur hab ich meine Einstellungen einige Versionen früher getätigt...


----------



## Erik (30. November 2005)

Hi!
Wie gerne würde ich, als bekennender Firefox-Freak, mich weiter in diesem Thread auslassen und mit euch diskutieren, aber leider muss ich morgen früh raus, bin hundemüde und hab allgemein zu wenig Zeit. Daher hier nur die Liste der Erweiterungen in meinem Fuchs (ja, ich hab noch den RC2- Ich will das Auto-Update testen *g*)

MfG Erik

*UserAgent-String:* Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; de; rv:1. Gecko/20051107 Firefox/1.5

*Aktivierte Erweiterungen:* [33]
- About:NotBlank 0.1
- Adblock Plus 0.5.10
- BetterSearch 1.9
- BookmarksHome 1.4.3
- Cache Fixer 1.0
- Compact Menu 1.7.4.5
- ConQuery 1.6
- CookieCuller 1.3.0
- Copy Plain Text [de] 0.3.1
- CuteMenus - Crystal SVG 0.9.9.63
- DerBrowserTimer [de] 0.4.20050124
- DownThemAll! [de] 0.9.4
- Extended Statusbar 1.2.4
- External Application Buttons 0.7.2
- Favicon Picker [de] 0.3.0
- fireFTP 0.90
- FlashGot 0.5.9.98
- Greasemonkey 0.6.2
- gTranslate 0.2.7
- Html Validator 0.7.6
- Image Zoom 0.2.1
- Linkification 1.1.6
- Menu Editor 1.2
- Minimize to Tray 0.0.1.2005091606+
- MR Tech Local Install 4.0.20051102
- PONG! 2.16
- Save Image in Folder 0.6.4
- Statusbar Clock [de] 1.7.1
- Tab Mix Plus 0.2.5.2
- Tab Sidebar 1.0b2
- TargetAlert 0.8.9.5
- Titlebar Tweaks 1.6.0
- About Firefox: Soviet Edition 2005.0606.1555

*Installierte Themes:* [5]
- Firefox (default)
-***
-*** C (working title)[/url]
-*** Milk[/url]
- **** SchokoMilk[/url]*


----------



## bsekranker (2. Dezember 2005)

bsekranker am 30.11.2005 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> CuteMenus läuft leider nicht - muss ich halt die hässlichen Menüs ertragen.


CuteMenus geht jetzt - ist zwar immer noch 0.4, hat jedoch ein "Kompatibilitätsupdate" hinter sich...


----------



## SithlordDK (5. Dezember 2005)

Gibts n Add-On damit man auch mal MediaPlayer sachen im Firefox gucken kann ? (1.5)


----------



## Weird_Sheep (6. Dezember 2005)

So, ich hab nun auch die aktuelle Version von
Plain Text Links(0.2) und
Copy Plain Text (0.3.2)
gefunden, allerdings nicht bei mozilla.org, sondern auf den Seiten der Entwickler...


----------



## dreist (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche FireFox Erweiterungen nutzt ihr? ...viele *

kann ich irgendwie inzwischen meine firefox-erweiterungen 'rauskopieren' und bei einem anderen rechner, auf dem ich dasselbe firefox installieren möchte, ohne riesige anstrengungen einfügen/installieren? 
merci


----------



## LordMephisto (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche FireFox Erweiterungen nutzt ihr? ...viele *



			
				dreist am 10.12.2005 18:49 schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich irgendwie inzwischen meine firefox-erweiterungen 'rauskopieren' und bei einem anderen rechner, auf dem ich dasselbe firefox installieren möchte, ohne riesige anstrengungen einfügen/installieren?
> merci


Wenn du alle Erweiterungen kopieren möchtest, kopier einfach das komplette Profile unter 
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\dein Name\Anwendungsdaten\Mozilla\Firefox\


----------



## dreist (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche FireFox Erweiterungen nutzt ihr? ...viele *



			
				LordMephisto am 10.12.2005 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> dreist am 10.12.2005 18:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da gibts bei mir weder mozilla noch firefox - wo find ich die dinger denn und in welchem format sind sie?
und wenn ich sie mal hab: wie für ich sie beim andern pc ein? in welchen ordner?


----------



## LordMephisto (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche FireFox Erweiterungen nutzt ihr? ...viele *



			
				dreist am 10.12.2005 19:52 schrieb:
			
		

> da gibts bei mir weder mozilla noch firefox - wo find ich die dinger denn und in welchem format sind sie?
> und wenn ich sie mal hab: wie für ich sie beim andern pc ein? in welchen ordner?


Das sind Versteckte Dateien, du musst sie also erst sichtbar machen (Extras - Ordneroptionen - Ansicht - Alle Dateien und Ordner Anzeigen)

Um sie beim anderen PC einzufügen einfach an die gleiche Stelle kopieren. Wenn du den kompletten Ordner "Profiles" nimmst übernimmt er alles incl. Lesezeichen. Wenn du nur den Ornder "extensions" nimmst übernimmt er die Erweiterungen.

Sollte klappen, damit bringe ich nach einer Neuinstallation meinen FF immer auf den Stand der dinge.


----------



## dreist (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche FireFox Erweiterungen nutzt ihr? ...viele *



			
				LordMephisto am 10.12.2005 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> dreist am 10.12.2005 19:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danke schatzi! habs gefunden!   
(der thread is' genial)


----------



## Nurgler (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche FireFox Erweiterungen nutzt ihr? ...viele *

Ich hab eben auf 1.5.0.1 geupdated und jetzt is mein "x" zum schließenen an jedem Tab weg. Und Tab X ist auch nicht kompatibel zu 1.5 (jedenfalls die versionen die ich gefunden habe). 

Kennt jemand ne Erweiterung für so schließem symbol in jedem Tab. Der auch noch mit der neusten Version funzt?


----------



## Weird_Sheep (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche FireFox Erweiterungen nutzt ihr? ...viele *



			
				Nurgler am 03.02.2006 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab eben auf 1.5.0.1 geupdated und jetzt is mein "x" zum schließenen an jedem Tab weg. Und Tab X ist auch nicht kompatibel zu 1.5 (jedenfalls die versionen die ich gefunden habe).
> 
> Kennt jemand ne Erweiterung für so schließem symbol in jedem Tab. Der auch noch mit der neusten Version funzt?



Tab Mix kann das und noch viiiieles mehr!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche FireFox Erweiterungen nutzt ihr? ...viele *



			
				Weird_Sheep am 03.02.2006 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Tab Mix kann das und noch viiiieles mehr!


wozu btw (das x beim schließen)? Macht doch eigentlich nur Sinn, wenn man keine 3-Tasten Maus hat oder?


----------



## Danielovitch (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche FireFox Erweiterungen nutzt ihr? ...viele *



			
				Solidus_Dave am 03.02.2006 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Weird_Sheep am 03.02.2006 19:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oder - wie ich - die Mausrad-Taste für andere Funktionen nutzt


----------



## LordMephisto (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche FireFox Erweiterungen nutzt ihr? ...viele *

Ist der 1.5er eigentlich zu empfehlen oder sollte ich besser beim 1.0.7 bleiben?


----------



## Vector (3. Februar 2006)

Mal ein *hust* kleines Update meinerseits:

Adblock Plus: unterscheidet sich vom Original unter anderem durch die Möglichkeit Divs zu blocken.

Add Bookmark here: Sehr nützlich, damit kann man quasi direkt in Bookmark-Ordner Seiten bookmarken.

Bookmark Backup: Ebenfalls sehr nützlich - Bookmarks, user files usw. automatisch sichern lassen.

BugMeNot: Wenn man keine Lust hat, sich überall zu registrieren.

Chrome Cleaner: Wenn man gerne Erweiterungen ausprobiert, ganz nützlich.
*** Netter Colorpicker.

De-Imageshack: Wandelt Links zu Bildern auf imageshack.us automatisch in direkte Links um. Ergänzt sich sehr gut mit DownThemAll!

DownThemAll!: Ein ganz brauchbarer Downloadmanager. Erreicht sicherlich nicht die Klasse eines LeechGets, aber für kleine bis mittlere Sachen ganz okay.

Enhanced Bookmark Seach: Erweitert die Suche in Bookmarks. Wenn man wenig Bookmarks hat, kann  man wohl darauf verzichten. 

Ext2Abc: Sortiert die Erweiterungen im Erweiterungsfenster alphabetisch.

Extended Link Properties: Könnte ich zur Not drauf verzichten *g*

Extended Status Bar: Zeigt in der Statusbar etwa die Zeit an, die gebraucht wurde um die Seite zu laden. Etwas buggy, aber die Idee ist gut geklaut nett.

FlashBlock: Ersetzt Flashfilme durch eine Art Platzhalter, die man erst anklicken muss um den jenweiligen Flashfilm sehen  zu können.

FlashGot: Eine Möglichkeit externe Downloadmanager einzubinden!

Foobar Controls: Buttons zur Steuerung von Foobar2000. Ich bevorzuge Foxytunes, aber das funzt irgendwie bei mir mit der Version 0.9 Beta 13 nicht. )-:  

Greasemonkey: Die wohl bis dato mächtigste Firefox Erweiterung. Damit kann man unter anderem Text in klickbare Links verwandeln, Downloadlinks zu Videos hinzufügen und und und.. Absolut essenziell. Tonnen von Scripts gibt's auf userjs.org

InfoLister: Listet die installierten Erweiterungen und Plugins auf und speichert das Ganze dann in einigen Formaten ab.

Linky: Damit kann man zum Bleistift alle Bilder auf einer Seite in einem Fenster öffnen. Gefällt mir sehr gut. Der Browserspy auf der Seite ist im übrigen auch interessant.

Menu Editor: Wird mittlerweile von mir mit als erstes installiert. Wenn man dazu neigt, sich viel zu viel zu installieren, ist es ein schönes Gefühl, das wenigstens das Kontextmenü aufgeräumt ist.  

Mnenhy: Karsten Düsterlohs Meisterwerk. Absolut essenziell für Thunderbird und Mozilla Mail- ganz nett für den FF. Sehr nützlich auch fürs Usenet, obwohl ich dafür grundsätzlich eine andere Software bevorzugen würde.

Mouse Gestures: Eine gute Mausgesten-Erweiterung.

Organize Status Bar: Icons in der Statusbar zu verschieben oder auch verschwinden zu lassen, ist damit möglich.

Paste & Go: 8,52 Kb groß und wirklich häufig von mir benutzt - warum weder der Seeaffe noch der kleine Panda das standardmäßig können, ist mir völlig schleierhaft.

 Reload Every: Sehr nützlich für Foren etc. - Seiten in bestimmbaren Intervallen aktualieren. Auf Wunsch auch für alle Tabs.

Slashy: Kleiner Windowsfix 

Super drag&drop: IMHO eine der besten Erweiterungen überhaupt.

Tab Mix Plus: Eine Verbesserung Tab Mixs. Genial ist z.B. die Möglichkeit mit dem Mausrad zwischen Tabs switchen zu können. Ebenfalls oft benutzt: Tabs mir Doppelklick refreshen. Nicht ganz so mächtig wie Multizilla (nur für Mozilla/SeaMonkey).

TimeTracker: Kleine Uhr, die anzeigt wie lange man schon surft. Immer wieder erschreckend  

Titlebar Tweaks: Erweiterung um die Titelleiste zu verändern (z.B. das "Mozilla Firefox" zu entfernen). Die Erweiterung ist nicht kompatibel zu 1.5, sondern wurde von mir "gebumbt". Das ist eigentlich nicht besonders empfehlenswert, eine Alternative dürfte FireTitle darstellen (nicht getestet).

Tooltip Enhancer: Blendet einen Tooltip mit der URL ein. Wie das Opera oder IE standardmäßig machen.

Unbedingt noch ausprobieren: Reveal.

@LordMephisto: Ich habe von ein paar Leuten gehört, dass 1.5 dauernd abstürzen würde und nicht wirklich rund laufen würde. Ich kann das nicht bestätigen. 1.5 läut wirklich gut bei mir. Zur Not könntest du einfach ein neues Profil nehmen.


----------



## Weird_Sheep (4. Februar 2006)

Vector am 03.02.2006 23:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Menu Editor: Wird mittlerweile von mir mit als erstes installiert. Wenn man dazu neigt, sich viel zu viel zu installieren, ist es ein schönes Gefühl, das wenigstens das Kontextmenü aufgeräumt ist.



 
Sowas hab ich gesucht, habe allerdings nur die richtigen Menüs verändert. Da haben mich die unnötigen Einträge mancher Erweiterungen gestört und mir wurde immer unter Extras "Mail lesen (131) " angezeigt, obwohl keine neuen Mails vorhanden waren und ich den Fuchs da eh nicht für nehme. Nun ist es zwar nicht behoben, aber ich sehs nicht mehr...


----------



## DiddaaDerMissionaa (8. März 2006)

Nuclear am 16.08.2005 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> *Web Developer*: Ein geniales Tool für Webmaster. Einfach und schnell die eigene Seite im Browser komplett durchtesten und W3C - konform machen.



Nicht einzig für Webmaster, auch für Entwickler wie mich ist dies mit eine der sinnvollsten Erweiterungen für Mozilla Firefox, dadurch dass man durch verschiedene Stylesheets die Seite betrachten kann, Stylesheets und HTML-Code in Echtzeit bearbeiten kann, Elemente hervorheben kann und das Dokument schnell validieren kann. Zusammen mit den schon erwähnten _Live HTTP headers_ eine sinnvolle Ergänzung für Entwickler.

Weiterhin nutze ich nur noch den DOM Inspector.


----------



## grommet (8. März 2006)

Hab auch ziemlich alle Erweiterungen installiert, die hier schon genannt wurden.

Wir sind jetzt schon auf der 13. Seite, aber die nützlichste Erweiterung, die ich installiert hab, hat hier wohl keiner...
http://fasterfox.mozdev.org/



> Fasterfox - performance and network tweaks for Firefox.
> 
> * Prefetch Links
> Dynamic speed increases can be obtained with Fasterfox's unique prefetching mechanism, which recycles idle bandwidth by silently loading and caching all of the links on the page you are browsing.
> ...



Man kann auch die about:config so editieren, dass man den selben Effekt erzielt.
Weiss aber nicht mehr genau, was man ändern muss.

Ist auf jeden Fall nennenswert, da man selbst mit DSL2000 noch einen spürbaren Geschwindigkeitszuwachs hat.


----------



## lafos23 (9. März 2006)

Ist es möglich eine zweite Lesezeichen (Shortcuts) Zeile unter die Erste einzufügen ?


----------



## TranceMellow (24. April 2006)

Kennt jemand was, das man Bilder direkt runterladen kann, ohne diesen dämlichen Downloadmanager?
Das nervt nämlich...
Bei etwas größeren Bildern läd er die dann nochmals runter zum speichern... und allein bis das Dialogfeld aufgeht dauert es eine Zeitlang.

Beim Internetexplorer kann man ein Bild ja auch direkt speichern, ohne Downloadmanager.
Wie geht das bei Firefox?


----------



## memphis76 (24. April 2006)

TranceMellow am 24.04.2006 22:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Internetexplorer kann man ein Bild ja auch direkt speichern, ohne Downloadmanager.
> Wie geht das bei Firefox?


Ja das geht. Hab´s bei mir gerad ausprobiert (nutz FF noch nicht so lang) und habe den Downloadmanager nicht mehr. 

Schau mal bei Extras -> Einstellungen -> Downloads ... dort habe ich nur angehakt "Jedes Mal nachfragen, wo eine Datei gespeichert werden soll", um nicht immer an den selben Ort zu speichern.

Wie sieht´s da bei Dir aus?


----------



## nixibus (24. April 2006)

hallöchen,

ich hätte gern, dass die lesezeichen-liste zweispaltig wird, wenn sie zu lang wird! jetzt kommen diese kleinen pfeile und man muss scrollen... gehts irgendwie?

danke
felix


----------



## memphis76 (24. April 2006)

nixibus am 24.04.2006 22:31 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hätte gern, dass die lesezeichen-liste zweispaltig wird, wenn sie zu lang wird! jetzt kommen diese kleinen pfeile und man muss scrollen... gehts irgendwie?


Hallo,
hab ich bislang noch nicht gesehen und auch gerad beim Prüfen nix von zweispaltig gesehen. 

Was ich bei mir gemacht habe: Ich habe in der Lesezeichen-Spalte einige Ordner hinzugefügt und dort einige Web-Sides unterteilt, die ich nicht soo häufig nutze.

Vielleicht ne (Not-)Lösung ?

Gruß
Memphis


----------



## nixibus (24. April 2006)

jo, ist ja nicht sooooo schlimm... kann ja auch scrollen. mal sehen, wieviel bookmarks noch dazukommen, vielleicht ordne ich sie dann mal.

danke


----------



## Bonkic (30. Mai 2006)

*Footiefox*

keine ahnung, obs das hier schon gab - ist auf jeden fall ganz nett :

http://www.hpi.uni-potsdam.de/footiefox/?L=1


----------



## Erik (30. Mai 2006)

nixibus am 24.04.2006 22:31 schrieb:
			
		

> hallöchen,
> ich hätte gern, dass die lesezeichen-liste zweispaltig wird, wenn sie zu lang wird! jetzt kommen diese kleinen pfeile und man muss scrollen... gehts irgendwie?


--------------------------
In der userChrome.css folgenden Code eintragen:

/* Mehrzeilige Lesezeichen-Symbolleiste */
#bookmarks-ptf {display:block}
#bookmarks-ptf toolbarseparator {display:inline}
--------------------------
Quelle: Firefox-Wiki Dort findet man allgmein sehr gute Erklärungen, nur als kleiner Tip am Rande. 

Mein Firefox: Klick

MfG Erik


----------



## Volgel (12. Juni 2006)

ich nutze zwar Opera *bitte nicht schlagen*
Aber diese Firefox Werbung/ie verarsche ist doch gut gemacht   
http://www.firefoxflicks.com/flick/index.php?id=19542&c=false


----------



## zeroberto9 (4. Juli 2006)

Joga:
Coole Erweiterung zur WM
Ormus-Tool:
Aktualisiert eine Website in den von einem ausgewählten Zeitabständen


----------



## onliner (27. Juli 2006)

Spoostick



> Ein sehr nettes und mal auch ein wirklich brauchbares PlugIn, der es ermöglicht gefälschte Pages zu enttarnen. Installiert es doch mal und folgt einfach der Anweisung, ganz simpel zu bedienen



IETab



> Kennen wir das nicht alle  das wenn man bei MS rumsurft und andere Page die einen Zwingen das man nur mit dem IE die Page ansehen kann? Es gibt wohl ne Lösung dieses Dilemas und mit dieser Erweiterung, naja  , klappt es ganz gut soweit


----------



## Retro-Fan (5. August 2006)

Ich liste mal (da ich nix anderes zutun habe) meine    Firefox Erweiterungen auf.

*Adblock / Adblock Plus*
Eine Super Erweiterung, damit lassen jedliche Art von Grafiken, und sogar Flashanimation ausblenden, was auf der Einen oder anderen Webseite doch sehr sehr nützlich ist.

*IE-Tab*
Sehr gute Erweiterung, damit spaart man sich den Internet Explorer, und kann nun auch auf Seiten, womit eigentlich nur der I.E. klar gekommen ist.
Was natürlich auch klappt ist nun das Man mit Firefox auf die Windows Update Seite kommt.

*Download Statusbar*
Erspart es einen den Downloadmanager immer wieder schließen zumüssen, da der Download in einer Leiste angezeigt wird.
Man kann natürlich noch den Downloadmanager verwenden.

*CustomizeGoogle*
Dank dieser Erweiterung lässt sich zum Beispiel die Werbung auf der Google Webseite entfernen, die Anonymität für einen Einstellen, was heißt das Google nicht erkennt wo man draufklickt, und vieles mehr.
Außerdem ist eine Liste von Suchstichwörtern eingebaut, welche das Suchen nach manchen um einiges erleichtert.
Gabs so glaube ich nur beim Internet Explorer, aber das Ist halt ein weiterer Pluspunkt an CustomizeGoogle.

*Blockfall & Pong!*
Die Beiden Klassiker Pong und Tetris für den Firefox, ganz nett für Zwischendurch.
Pong hat einen Steigenden Schwirigkeitsgrad, und in neuster Version sogar einen Online Multiplayer, Blockfall dafür hat die Möglichkeit verschiedene Steine als immer nur die normalen zuverwenden.

Wie gesagt, ist ganz nett für Zwischendurch.

*Chatzilla*
Chatzilla ist ein IRC-Client für den Mozilla-Browser und den Firefox, welcher eigentlich recht klein gehalten ist.
Alles was man im grunde vornehmen muss ist die Serverdaten und den Nickname angeben und fertig (obwohl ich damit irgendwie nicht auf den IRC-Server von Computec komme  )

und zuletzt noch eines...

*gTranslate*
Ganz praktisch im Grunde, hiermit lassen sich einzelde Wörter, oder gar Texte mit Google übersetzen lassen.

__________________________________________

Das Wars, hatte eigentlich nochmehr, aber die Haben meinen Firefox von der Speicherauslastung nur immer größer gemacht, weshalb ich diesen heute neu installiert habe.

*Noch eine Frage :*
Und zwar gibts und hatte ich mal eine Erweiterung mit der Man versteckte Dateien auf Webseiten, wie zum Beispiel Flashanimationen herunter laden ließen.
Weiß zufällig einer wie diese Erweiterung mit Namen heißt und wo ich gleiche auch herbekomme ?
Ich suche danach nehmlich schon ne ganze Weile und habe noch nichts gefunden.

Achja und Sorry für den langen Text, aber man soll ja hier seine besten Erweiterung nennen und darüber was schreiben


----------



## olstyle (5. August 2006)

Retro-Fan am 05.08.2006 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> *Noch eine Frage :*
> Und zwar gibts und hatte ich mal eine Erweiterung mit der Man versteckte Dateien auf Webseiten, wie zum Beispiel Flashanimationen herunter laden ließen.
> Weiß zufällig einer wie diese Erweiterung mit Namen heißt und wo ich gleiche auch herbekomme ?
> Ich suche danach nehmlich schon ne ganze Weile und habe noch nichts gefunden.
> ...


Für *Greasmonkey * gibt es entsprechende Scripts.
mfg Olstyle


----------



## Retro-Fan (5. August 2006)

olstyle am 05.08.2006 20:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Für *Greasmonkey * gibt es entsprechende Scripts.
> mfg Olstyle



Werde mal gucken ob das Was bringt.
Denn das Ein oder andere Flashspiel wäre es schon manchmal wert herunter geladen zuwerden   

@topic:

Ich weiß ja nicht aber wurden eigentlich schon diese Erweiterungen genannt ?

*MR Tech Disable XPI Install Delay*
Man kann es vielelicht schon am Namen erraten...
Wer Firefox nutzt und ab und an Erweiterungen oder Themes installiert weiß wie nervig es ist, immer die 5 Sekunden warten zumüssen, bevor man die Erweiterungen etc. installieren kann.
Mit dieser Erweiterung wird die 5 Sekündige Wartezeit vom Firefox deaktiviert.
Erweiterung installieren, die Meldung bestätigen die Beim ersten mal dann kommt (weiß nicht mehr wie diese Lautet), und fertig.

http://www.mrtech.com/extensions/ (und ich weiß immernoch nicht wie man normalen Text mit URLS verbindet)

*ListZilla*
Schon recht praktisch, denn hiermit werden alle Erweiterungen (und Themes) in einer Liste, wahlweise als HTML oder Textdatei gespeichert.

*Fasterfox*
Soll angeblich die Geschwindigkeit des Firefox noch etwas erhöhen, habe ich aber bisher nichts feststellen können.

*deskCut*
Auch ne feine Sache, denn man dank deskCut Verknüfungen auf den Desktop anlegen.
Ähnlich wie beim Internet Explorer, halt per Rechts-Klick Menü.
Wer sowas braucht... zufinden auf Erweiterungen.de

und...

*Autohide*
Wer wirklich einen richtigen Vollbildmodus ohne Symbolleisten will kann sich hiermit echt helfen.
Keine Symbolleisten am oberen Bildschirmrand, sondern die Komplette Webseite durch einfaches drücken auf F11.


Alle Erweiterungen habe ich von gleichnamiger Webseite...
Erweiterungen.de


----------



## Weird_Sheep (23. Oktober 2006)

Neue Runde Firefox, neue Runde kompatible Erweiterungen Add-ons. (Die Umbenennung hätte man sich sparen können.)

Dann will ich mal meine Add-ons auflisten:

*Adblock*
Ist kompatibel, wie alle anderen frisch heute von addons.mozilla.org geknurbselt

*FlashGot*
Funktioniert auch

*NoScript*
Geht sich wunderbar

*Tab Mix Plus*
Bis jetzt habe ich es nicht vermisst, der Fuchs kann nun vieles von Haus aus

*CustomizeGoogle*
Tut seinen Dienst

*Search Button*
Mittlerweile auch überflüssig

*Copy Plain Text*
Noch nicht gefunden

*Plain Text Links*
War mit der aktuellen Version unter 1.5 nicht mehr so glücklich, mal nach einer Alternative umsehen


Was noch zu sagen ist:
Die Rechtschreibprüfung ist sehr begrüßenswert, ist zwar noch ausbaufähig (da liegt imho die Referenz bei Word 2003), aber ein guter Ansatz. Sprachen zum Runterladen gibts hier.

Das Standardskin finde ich nun etwas nass um die Blase, äh, blass um die Nase, da werde ich mich wohl mal nach einer Alternative umsehen, wobei mir die Integration der Buttons an den Eingabefeldern gut gefällt.


Wer aber, wie ich, die alten Tabs ohne Schließenknopf mag, der muss einfach nur unter about:config den Wert von browser.tabs.closeButtons von 1 nach 0 (nur aktueller Tab) oder 3 (Nur ein Knopf rechts) ändern.

[edit]
Bin nun bei browser.tabs.closeButtons 0 statt 3 gelandet, da dieses "Alle Tabs auflisten" sonst so unmotiviert im Weg rumsteht und ich noch nicht raus gefunden habe, wie man es los wird.

//Wörterbuchlink korrigiert


----------



## DoktorX (25. Oktober 2006)

Habe auch mal aktualisiert. Auch die Extensions. Folgende funktionieren bei mir:
Adblock Plus
Allow Right Click
BugMeNot
Customize Google
Download Statusbar
Firefox Extension Backup Extension (FEBE)
Flash Block
Menueditor
Paste and Go 2
PDF Download
Reload Every
VideoDownloader


Aber etwas vermisse ich:
Clean and Close (leert und schliesst die Downloadliste)
Beim alten hatte ich noch TabMixPlus. Dann konnte ich 250ms auf einen Tab sein und er hat zu dem Tab gewechselt. Geht das beim neuen auch?

Als Theme habe ich Noia Extreme. Das kann ich dir, Weird_Sheep, empfehlen!


----------



## rengaru (17. November 2006)

ich vermisse meinen session saver 


Edit: ah, ist bei firefox direkt eingebaut, na dann


----------



## bsekranker (24. November 2006)

Da ich mit dem Firefox 2 einige Probleme mit inkompatiblen Erweiterungen hatte, hier ein Tipp, wie man die umgeht:

- In die Adresszeile _about:config_ eingeben.
- Auf der erscheinenden Seite einen Rechtsklick -> "Neu" -> "Boolean".
- Dort eingeben: _extensions.checkCompatibility_
- Bestätigen, im nächsten Fenster _false_ wählen.
- Firefox neustarten.

Jetzt sollten alle Erweiterungen laufen, es kann jedoch zu Fehlern, Abstürzen o.ä. kommen.

War für mich aber der einzige Weg, BBCode, Copy Plain Text und Resize Search Box weiterbenutzen zu können.


----------



## Teslatier (26. November 2006)

Hab mal ne Frage zu Firefox (wie ungewöhnlich  ):

Ich würd gern so wie beim IE, wenn ich von der Adressleiste aus ne Seite aus dem Drop-Down Feld besuche, dass die dann danach ganz oben steht. Dann wär ich mit Firefox komplett zufrieden.


----------



## Teslatier (27. November 2006)

Wasn los? Ihr wisst doch sonst auch immer alles *ungeduldig bin*.  

Also ich mein, dass die zuletzt besuchte Seite halt ganz oben steht.


----------



## madmax70 (21. Dezember 2006)

Ich hab:
Adblock plus 
Searchbar Autosizer
No Script!!
Dom Inspector
Flashblock
Fasterfox
Mouse-Gestures (I like it)
Firefox Extension Backup!!!!
Forecastfox


----------



## Succer (2. Januar 2007)

So, hab gerade mal wieder einige Addons reingepresst, hier mal die komplette Liste:
Adblock Plus
Add Bookmark Here 2
Add to search bar
Aging tabs
BBCode
Better Search
Customize Google
Deutsch, Schwedisch, Englisch Wörterbuch
Download Manager Tweak
Fasterfox
Faviconice Tab
Firefox Extension Backup
Firefox Showcase
FlashGot
Forecast Fox
Image Bot
Page Update Chercker
SearchLoad Options
Stop Or Reload Button
Stumble Upon
Tab Mix Plus
Try Again (Wunderbar wenn man eine etwas wackelige Internetverb. hat)
Usage Counter
Video Downloader

Hab die Addons sowohl von der Offiziellen seite als auch von erweiterungen.de


----------



## Solidus_Dave (3. Januar 2007)

Succer am 02.01.2007 23:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab die Addons sowohl von der Offiziellen seite als auch von erweiterungen.de





> BBCode



*ganz unauffällig auf Signatur deut*

^^


----------



## Succer (13. Januar 2007)

Solidus_Dave am 03.01.2007 00:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Succer am 02.01.2007 23:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops, *und natürlich auch der Sig. meines Vorredners....*  

btw. Gibbet eigentlich eine Website, die die ganzen neuen Add-Ons testet und berichte / Empfehlungen abgibt? Ähnlich einer Spielefansite?

Optimaler weise mit RSS/Atom Fed


----------



## Succer (17. Januar 2007)

Hab irgendwo mal von einer Extension gelesen, die mir anzeigt, auf wie vielen Seiten ich schon gewesen bin...

jemand nen Link?


----------



## Alexduke (24. Januar 2007)

Weird_Sheep am 11.01.2005 21:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 09.01.2005 23:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geht ganz einfach:

In die "add-ons" gehen, "BBcode>einstellungen" und auf  "eigene Tags" - dann einfach bei "Anzahl der eigenen Tags" wählen, wieviel Smileys Ihr dazufügen wollt, also wie viele Tags....dann Kontextmenünamen ins erste Feld und den Namen des Smileys in das zweite Feld, z.B. "" -->   --fertig!  

Damit lassen sich auch andere Funktionen integrieren, als blödes Beisbiel: quote] oder b]" oder was man will.(hab die [ klammer extra weg gelassen, da ja sonst nicht sichtbar)


----------



## Succer (20. Februar 2007)

Kennt Jemand einen Trick, oder ein PlugIn, mit dem man Einstellen kann, dass beim Start eine Seit in einem zweiten Fenster geöffnet wird?

Bei den Standardfunktionen kann man ja nur mehrere Tabs öffnen lassen!


----------



## INU-ID (20. Februar 2007)

*Cooliris* Previews is a free browser add-on that lets you preview links without clicking or leaving your current page. Now you can browse faster than ever!


----------



## Succer (20. Februar 2007)

War das auf meinen vorhergegangenen Post bezogen? Wenn ja, dann hilft es mir nicht (kannte es auch schon)

Vielleicht hilft es ja, wenn ich das Problem nochmal genauer beschreibe:

Also, ich möchte, dass wenn ich den FF starte, den Pandora Miniplayer automatisch in einem Separaten Fenster haben (zusätzlich zu meiner anderen Startseite). Das einzige Problem ist momentan, dass ich den nur in einem eigenen Tab starten lassen kann.

Also bräuchte ich einen Trick, oder ein Plugin, der/das mir dieses ermöglicht.


----------



## Succer (23. Februar 2007)

Habe gerade mal wieder 2 Neue und sehr geile AddOns gefunden.

1. Session Fix
Fügt dem Fenster, welches Auftaucht wenn man mehrere Tabs gleichzeitig schließen will, einen Button hinzu, mit dem man die Aktuelle Sitzung speichern kann. Abgesehen von dem Button nix neues, allerdings wird diese Sitzung nur bis zum nächsten Starten gespeichert und mann müllt sich nicht die Bookmarks zu.

zu finden auf der Offiziellen AddOn seite.

2. Snap Links
Gerade dieses AddOn finde ich sehr Cool, denn es ermöglicht einem mehrere Links in verschiedenen Tabs zu öffnen, indem man einfach wie auch in Windows eine Auswahl mit der Maus zieht.    Endlich mal ne Erweiterung die das Browsen wirklich angenehmer macht!

Ebenfalls auf der Offiziellen Seite zu finden.

btw. das Problem aus meinem vorhergegangenen Post ist noch immer nicht gelöst. Wer weiß Rat?


----------



## chieftec999 (6. März 2007)

Ich nutze nur den neuen Downloadhelper um die ganzen YouTube Videos runterzuladen


----------



## QuaddiGTX (4. Juni 2007)

Weird_Sheep am 05.01.2005 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war lange Zeit IE Surfer, mit der Google Toolbar, dank eingebauten Pop-Up Blocker, wars auch halbwegs erträglich, allerdings habe ich bei dem großen Brimborium, wegen der FireFox 1.0 Veröffentlichung, dann eben diesen auch Mal ausprobiert.
> 
> Erst nur als PortableFireFox, denn so konnte ich das Ganze, wenn es denn nix sein sollte, schnell Ungeschehen machen  .
> 
> ...






FasterFox!!!


----------



## Dominik10 (28. Juli 2007)

Also ich benutz folgende Addons:

NoScript
Adblock Plus
Fasterfox
IE Tab
Video Downloader

mfg Dominik


----------



## Trickmaster (29. Juli 2007)

Adblock Plus
Download Statusbar
Fast Video Download
Kill Google Ads

Und die Zwangsadd-ons:
Google-Toolbar for Firefox
Talkback

Und das Theme: Vista-aero 2.0.0.0

Könnt ihr mir helfen?
Seit dem neuesten Firefox 2 Update habe ich folgendes Problem:
Ich schreibe etwas z.B. auf Youtube oder eben hier im PC-Games Forum. Dann pausiere ich und wechsle zu einem Tab mit einem Video um es mir an zu schauen und den Link eventuell hier rein zu stellen. Ich versuche weiter zu schreiben, aber das Fenster in dem ich reingeschrieben habe reagiert einfach nicht mehr auf die Eingaben. Weder auf das ABC noch auf Entf oder Eingabe.
Mir bleibt nichts anderes als den Text mit der Maus zu kopieren.

Das gabs vorher noch überhaupt nicht! Liegt es vielleicht an meinen Add-ons? Einige von denen haben sich auch ge-updated. :-o 

Es reicht auch schon auf ein Video auf derselben Seite zu klicken und schon funzt es nicht mehr weiter zu schreiben.


----------



## PrinzPorno (29. Juli 2007)

Ich nutze AdBlock Plus, No Script und den Video Downloader...


----------



## nizo111 (22. August 2007)

*noScript reicht auch schon*


----------



## TheGameMC (5. September 2007)

nizo111 am 22.08.2007 21:54 schrieb:
			
		

> *noScript reicht auch schon*


 was ist das genau? 
gibt es eigentlich irgendwelch addons zum schnelleren download von z. b. demos? mein dowload von far cry lahmt wie d'sau (20kb/s bei dsl 6000!!!!!  )


----------



## fiumpf (6. September 2007)

Ich hab heute zwei gute Erweiterungen gefunden. Weiß ja nicht ob sie schonmal genannt wurden - ich finde sie toll:

- TabEffect
http://www.erweiterungen.de/detail/Tab_Effect/24600cf14bff4061219f022d551eed60

- Screen-grab!
http://www.erweiterungen.de/detail/Screengrab%21/24600cf14bff4061219f022d551eed60

Kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## QuaddiGTX (1. Oktober 2007)

fiumpf am 06.09.2007 02:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab heute zwei gute Erweiterungen gefunden. Weiß ja nicht ob sie schonmal genannt wurden - ich finde sie toll:
> 
> - TabEffect
> http://www.erweiterungen.de/detail/Tab_Effect/24600cf14bff4061219f022d551eed60
> ...



Ich empfehle "simple screenshot"

gruß, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succer (1. Oktober 2007)

Trickmaster am 29.07.2007 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Und die Zwangsadd-ons:
> Google-Toolbar for Firefox
> Talkback
> [...]


Die kannst du auch deinstallieren (über extras-->Add-Ons-->Markieren und Deinstallieren.

Ich kann sowieso nicht verstehen, warum so viele die Google Toolbar nutzen? Ne Suchleiste ist direkt integriert und für was anderes braucht man die doch auch nicht oder?

Aber mir sind generell alle extra toolbars zu wieder

Ansonsten nutze ich:

Adblock Plus
Add Bookmark Here 2
Add to Search bar (deaktiviert)
BBCode [de]
BetterSearch
CustomizeGoogle
CuteMenus - Crystal SVG
Deutsches Wörterbuch
Download Manager Tweak
Fasterfox
Faviconize Tab
Forecastfox
Gmail Notifier
Gmail Skins
Google Notizbuch
Google Reader Notifier
IE Tab
Locationbar² [de]
Menu Editor
Minimiza To Tray
Minimize To Tray Enhancer
NoScript (deaktiviert; blockt mir einfach zu viel!)
SearchLoad Options
Session Fix
Stop-or-Reload Button
Schwedisches Wörterbuch
Tab Mix Plus
Try Again
Englisch Wörterbuch
WbmailCompose
WOT


----------



## AurionKratos (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich nutze folgende Plug-Ins seit längerem:

AdBlock Plus
BBCode [de], gefischt aus der Signatur von einem CO von der Playzone...  
Fast Video Download (Nachdem der Videodownloader den Geist aufgegeben hat...)
FlashG*o*t (In Verbindung mit FlashG*e*t)

Und seit gerade eben  :

Fasterfox
Cooliris (danke INU.ID   )


----------



## gliderpilot (1. Oktober 2007)

Meine Erweiterungen (faul wie ich bin als Bild zusammengestellt 
 ) :
Klick mich

ReloadEvery ist aber nur wegen dem FF-Problem deaktiviert, zu dem ich hier mal einen Thread hatte


----------



## C-rec (18. Januar 2008)

Da hier lange nichts mehr gepostet wurde, mach ich mal weiter!

Adblock Plus

BBCodeXtra

Cooliris Previews

Cross FTP (netter FTP-Client)

Download Statusbar

Flagfox (zeigt die Landesflagge der besuchten Webseite)

Foxy Tunes (man kann Winamp (und andere Player) aus dem Browser steuern)

NoScript

PDF Download

ReminderFox (erinnert an anstehende Termine, Geburtstage, usw.)

Secure Login (sehr nützlich)

Tab Effect (animiert den Tab-Wechsel...führt aber bei einem Absturz bei dem die letzten Fenster wieder geöffnet werden sollen zum Freeze...von daher deaktiviert bis auf weiteres)

Smiley Xtra (Sammlung von vielen Smilies)

Wörterbuch Deutch


----------



## HanFred (18. Januar 2008)

bei mir hat sich zwar nicht sehr viel getan, aber immerhin etwas:

Adblock Plus

Adblock Plus: Element Hiding Helper

BBCode [De]

DownThemAll!

Fasterfox

Gmail Notifier

GSpace

IE View

Nightly Tester Tools

Noscript [de]

Plain Text Links [de]

Windows Update [de]


----------



## C-rec (28. Februar 2008)

C-rec am 18.01.2008 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Da hier lange nichts mehr gepostet wurde, mach ich mal weiter!
> 
> Adblock Plus
> 
> ...



Und noch nen Update von meinen Addons...

Better Cache

BugMeNot (enthält Logins zu Internetseiten ohne sich registrieren zu müssen)

Firefox Showcase (Tabs anzeigen lassen - sehr gut bei vielen Tabs)

Minimize To Tray + Enhancer (Firefox in den Systemtray...geile Sache!!!)

Piclens (stellt Bilder von z.B. Google oder anderen Seite animiert dar - sehr elegant!!!)


----------



## C-rec (7. April 2008)

Und noch paar nützliche Dinge:

Organize Status Bar (erlaubt das umsotieren der Addons in der Statusleiste. Sinnvoll wenn viele Addons genutzt werden)

Toolbar Buttons (neue Schaltflächen zum Auswählen)

ICQ-Such-Plugin (LINK: ist ein ICQ Status Check in der Suchmaschinen-Leiste)


----------



## C-rec (8. April 2008)

Options Menu (biete Zugriff auf alle von Addons installierten Befehlen)


----------



## onliner (3. Mai 2008)

Ich habe es gehasst wenn ich im Internet Surfte und jedesmal einer der Seiten immer mal aktualisieren wollte. Nun dacht ich mir, schau mal beim Fuchs nach Erweiterungen nach obs nicht was passendes gibt, ich wurd fündig.

Reload Every

Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## fiumpf (3. Mai 2008)

Solidus_Dave am 03.01.2007 00:24 schrieb:
			
		

> > BBCode
> 
> 
> 
> *ganz unauffällig auf Signatur deut*



mensch Solon, warum hab ich dieses geniale PlugIn jahrelang ignoriert?


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (12. Mai 2008)

Könnt ihr mir paar Add-On´s empfehlen für :

 Es gibt oft Seiten, wo man drum herum immer welche Werbung sieht, die immer viel zu lange zum loaden braucht, dass ich diese wählerisch  abschalten kann. Also nicht "alles Scrips blocken", sondern wirklich nur, die die ich nicht sehen will.

Das gleiche auch z.B. wenn man auf eine Seite geht, die wird schön geladen und paar Sekunden später kommt so ein Werbefenster, das immer mit hoch und runter geht beim scrollen und wenn mans ausschaltet, dann wird man auf die Seite geleitet. Ziemlich nervig


----------



## Succer (13. Mai 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 12.05.2008 23:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Könnt ihr mir paar Add-On´s empfehlen für :
> 
> Es gibt oft Seiten, wo man drum herum immer welche Werbung sieht, die immer viel zu lange zum loaden braucht, dass ich diese wählerisch  abschalten kann. Also nicht "alles Scrips blocken", sondern wirklich nur, die die ich nicht sehen will.
> 
> Das gleiche auch z.B. wenn man auf eine Seite geht, die wird schön geladen und paar Sekunden später kommt so ein Werbefenster, das immer mit hoch und runter geht beim scrollen und wenn mans ausschaltet, dann wird man auf die Seite geleitet. Ziemlich nervig


AdblockPlus + AdblockPlus Element Hiding Helper


----------



## shirib (13. Mai 2008)

Succer am 13.05.2008 00:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor-Gaming am 12.05.2008 23:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sind wirklich zwei nützliche Addons.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (13. Mai 2008)

Danke


----------



## Succer (6. Juni 2008)

Moin allerseits, 
such nen addOn, dass meinen PC nach beendeten Downloads herunter fährt.... ginge zwar auch mit nem DL-Manager, aber viele DL-Portale blocken die (warum eigentlich)

EDIT//: Hat sich erledigt! Auto Shutdown


----------



## LordMephisto (22. Juli 2008)

servus.

ich hätte gerne mal eine Anfrage.

Gibt es ein Addon das die Lesezeichen-Leiste erweitert?
Ich stelle mir das so vor, dass ich per Rechtsklick auf ein Lesezeichen weitere Lesezeichen anwählen kann. Etwa so wie beim "Zurück" Button.

Beispiel Bild (liebevoll selbst gebaut):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na? Na? Na?


----------



## Gunter (22. Juli 2008)

LordMephisto am 22.07.2008 10:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es ein Addon das die Lesezeichen-Leiste erweitert?
> Ich stelle mir das so vor, dass ich per Rechtsklick auf ein Lesezeichen weitere Lesezeichen anwählen kann. Etwa so wie beim "Zurück" Button.


mach einfach einen ordner in der lesezeichen-leiste, den du mit den einzelnen lesezeichen füllst?


----------



## LordMephisto (22. Juli 2008)

Gunter am 22.07.2008 10:49 schrieb:
			
		

> mach einfach einen ordner in der lesezeichen-leiste, den du mit den einzelnen lesezeichen füllst?



Dann geh ich jetzt mal in die Ecke und schäme mich.

Man dankt


----------



## Eol_Ruin (22. Juli 2008)

LordMephisto am 22.07.2008 10:44 schrieb:
			
		

> servus.
> 
> ich hätte gerne mal eine Anfrage.
> 
> ...



So ähnlich gibts das ja - nur das das oberste Element halt nicht die Hauptseite ist sondern ein Verzeichnis.
Das kostet dann halt wenn man nur die Hauptseite will einen Klick mehr.


----------



## LordMephisto (22. Juli 2008)

Eol_Ruin am 22.07.2008 11:02 schrieb:
			
		

> So ähnlich gibts das ja - nur das das oberste Element halt nicht die Hauptseite ist sondern ein Verzeichnis.
> Das kostet dann halt wenn man nur die Hauptseite will einen Klick mehr.


Das mit dem Ordner in der Leiste genügt mir schon. Der eine Klick mehr ist nicht das Problem, komfortabler als das Menü ist es so oder so.


----------



## Succer (22. Juli 2008)

Ich suche ne Erweiterung oder andere Möglichkeit, Webseiten zu verbieten, die Größe des Browserfensters zu verändern...

Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## HanFred (22. Juli 2008)

Succer am 22.07.2008 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Möglichkeit, Webseiten zu verbieten


da würde ich gleich das host-file editieren. das ist einfach und kann nur effizienter sein, als das auf der browserebene regeln zu müssen.


----------



## Succer (22. Juli 2008)

HanFred am 22.07.2008 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Succer am 22.07.2008 13:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klar, kein Problem....  Sagst du mir auch wie das geht...?


----------



## HanFred (22. Juli 2008)

Succer am 22.07.2008 13:49 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 22.07.2008 13:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


die datei befindet sich unter *C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc* und heisst *hosts*. sie hat keine dateiendung, du kannst sie mit dem notepad öffnen.

da trägst du (am besten ganz unten) immer folgendes ein:

127.0.0.1 www.beispiel-url.com


das wird dann alles systemweit geblockt. d.h. der browser spielt keine rolle und selbst andere programme können das nicht umgehen. man kann auch werbeserver eintragen, dann kommt auch auf anderen webseiten eigebundene werbung aus diesen quellen nicht mehr durch.

mehr dazu: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hosts


----------



## Eol_Ruin (22. Juli 2008)

Succer am 22.07.2008 13:49 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 22.07.2008 13:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unter Extras -> Einstellungen -> Tab "Inhalt" -> Erweitert


----------



## Succer (22. Juli 2008)

HanFred am 22.07.2008 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Succer am 22.07.2008 13:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aso, ich glaub du hst mich falsch verstanden, ich wollte die Seite nicht komplett verbieten, sondern nur verhindern, dass sie das Browserfenster verändert..


----------



## Gunter (22. Juli 2008)

HanFred am 22.07.2008 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Succer am 22.07.2008 13:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hast du seinen satz zuende gelesen, hanfi? er will den websiten verbieten, die fenstergröße zu verändern. nicht die websiten an sich.  

zumindest hab ich das so verstanden. :-o


----------



## HanFred (22. Juli 2008)

Succer am 22.07.2008 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Aso, ich glaub du hst mich falsch verstanden, ich wollte die Seite nicht komplett verbieten, sondern nur verhindern, dass sie das Browserfenster verändert..


*argh*
ich hab den satz nicht richtig gelesen, entschuldige bitte!  


@topic: Eol_Ruin hat die lösung geliefert.


----------



## Succer (22. Juli 2008)

HanFred am 22.07.2008 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> @topic: Eol_Ruin hat die lösung geliefert.


Jo, THX^^


----------



## Eol_Ruin (22. Juli 2008)

EInmal zu viel Gepostet !

Seit neuestem postet der FF anchmal zweimal oder mehr


----------



## NixBlick (30. Juli 2008)

Gib es eigentlich ein Maximum an Addons die man installieren kann? Hat es schon jemand mal ausprobiert?


----------



## AurionKratos (30. Juli 2008)

Eol_Ruin am 22.07.2008 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> EInmal zu viel Gepostet !
> 
> Seit neuestem postet der FF anchmal zweimal oder mehr



Ich Treibe mich in vielen Foren, mit verschiedenen Forensoftwaren rum, und ich kann das nicht bestätigen...


----------



## uuodan (30. Juli 2008)

AdBlock Plus
Fast Dial (Opera-Gewöhnung)
DownThemAll!
NewTab-Button
UndoClosedTabButton

Theme: iFox-Metal. Schlicht und einfach super.



			
				NixBlick am 30.07.2008 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Gib es eigentlich ein Maximum an Addons die man installieren kann? Hat es schon jemand mal ausprobiert?



Da begrenzen eher deine Ressourcen.


----------



## Worrel (12. August 2008)

Seit ich meinen Widescreen Monitor habe, komme ich ohne "Tab Sidebar" gar nicht mehr aus - das zeigt mir links vom Browserinhalt übereinandergestapelt Previews der anderen geöffneten Tabs an.
Download

Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit (Plugin?), den Sound von Flashobjekten (zB der Player auf http://www.last.fm ) auf den *hinteren* Lautsprechern wiederzugeben?


----------



## Succer (25. November 2008)

Hab letztens von nem AddOn gelesen, dass beim gucken von flash-Videos den rest des Bildschirmes verdunkelt, so wie es auch beim Div-X Player möglich ist, weiß jemand zufällig wie das heißt?


----------



## Kraeutertee (22. Januar 2009)

Wichtigste Addons bei mir sind eigentlich Adblock Plus, Greasemonkey und chatzilla.


----------



## Weird_Sheep (22. Januar 2009)

Worrel am 12.08.2008 12:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit (Plugin?), den Sound von Flashobjekten (zB der Player auf http://www.last.fm ) auf den *hinteren* Lautsprechern wiederzugeben?



Wo wir die Frage gerade haben, kann ich was tun, damit mein Subwoofer vom 5.1 System bei Flash nicht kalt bleibt?


----------



## HanFred (22. Januar 2009)

Weird_Sheep am 22.01.2009 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 12.08.2008 12:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


soundkarte mit upmix-option kaufen, z.b. eine X-Fi.


----------



## Weird_Sheep (22. Januar 2009)

HanFred am 22.01.2009 21:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Weird_Sheep am 22.01.2009 20:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mist. Naja, vielleicht leg ich eine in den nächsten PC rein.


----------



## HanFred (22. Januar 2009)

vielleicht gibt's ja auch softwarelösungen, aber es sind mir keine bekannt und ich bezweifle auch, dass es welche gibt, die gut funktionieren.


----------



## MrColdFingers (20. Februar 2009)

Moin Kollegen.


Ich weiß nicht, ob es euch auch aufgefallen ist, aber Firefox lässt seit einigen Tagen dauernd irgendwelche Pop-Up Fenster zu.
Dabei habe ich. schon seit ich Firefox nutze, AdBlock Plus und NoScript installiert und es gab keine diesbezüglichen Probleme.

Ich hatte ganz vergessen, wie nervig das ist, wenn immer irgendwelche doofen Pop-Ups beim surfen stören. ^^



Grüße.
Euer kalter Finger.


----------



## Karnivour (25. März 2009)

MrColdFingers am 20.02.2009 23:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Kollegen.
> 
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, ob es euch auch aufgefallen ist, aber Firefox lässt seit einigen Tagen dauernd irgendwelche Pop-Up Fenster zu.
> ...



hiho, bei mir poppt nüscht auf ... kommt das denn immer von der gleichen seite, oder auf allen seiten die du besuchst? Vielleicht mach dein popupblocker urlaub


----------



## HanFred (25. März 2009)

ich bekomme ausschliesslich "unechte" popups, die mit klicks ausgelöst werden, die ansonsten kein neues fenster öffnen.
ich hoffe, dass ich das einigermassen verständlich umschrieben habe.

vielleicht solltest du mal HijackThis scannen lassen. und Spybot S&D kann auch nicht schaden.


----------



## sandman2003 (16. August 2009)

hier meine addons


----------



## Weird_Sheep (11. September 2009)

Keine Ahnung, ob es schon irgendwo anders steht, aber hier passt es ganz gut:

Die neue Forensoftware ersetzt ja das Kontextmenü bei Firefox >3.0 (3.5?) mit Ausschneiden, Kopieren & Einfügen, dies hat mich gerade genervt, als ich die Rechtschreibprüfung im nun nicht mehr erreichbaren original Menü nutzen wollte.

Die Lösung auf die Schnelle ist einfach dieses Verhalten per about:config abzuschalten.

1) about:config in die Adressleiste eingeben
2) dom.event.contextmenu.enabled suchen
3) per Doppelklick auf false stellen
4) Richtiges Kontextmenü nutzen (ironischerweise auch mit Ausschneiden, Kopieren & Einfügen)


----------



## Weird_Sheep (11. September 2009)

Da ja Editieren immer noch müllig ist. *narf*

Zu meinen Erweiterungen ist Better Privacy dazugekommen, das zuverlässig Flash- und DOM-Cookies löscht.

Aktuell bin ich auf OptimizeGoogle gespannt, ich traue mich nur noch nicht, die erste Version zu installieren.  
CustomizeGoogle ist scheinbar tot und funktioniert nicht mehr mit Firefox >3.0. Auch hat Google mittlerweile soviel geändert, dass die ganzen Funktionen auch auf meinem 2.0.0.21er auf dem Notebook nicht mehr greifen, obwohl da die Erweiterung an sich wenigstens noch läuft.


----------



## HanFred (11. September 2009)

> ... Kontextmenü ...


   yaay, danke!

edit: das bbcode-addon funzt bei mir aber immer noch nicht.  


btw:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XEP-624 (10. Oktober 2009)

Gibt es ne Möglichkeit den Bookmarks in eiene Favicons zuzuordnen?

  Habe in der Lesezeichenleiste ne reihe bookmarks, von denen ich einige zusammen fassen möchste (bspw. Pcgames top100 und meine Threads)

  Kann ich diesen Ordnern irgendwie nen favicon zuordnen? 

 Edith:// Für Normale Bookmarks gehts mit Favicon Picker, leider nciht für Ordner. Und mit dieser Beschreibung schaffe ich es nur, das garkein Favicon mehr angezeigt wird.. jemand ne idee?


----------



## Cool-Bird (30. April 2010)

Sind mit erweiterungen Add-Ons gemeint?
Da benutze ich häufig 1-Click You Tube Video Downloader, Fox Tab und Tab Scope


----------



## Salbeitee (3. Juli 2013)

Also meine Lieblings Erweiterung ist derzeit (nach Adblock Plus, das sowieso jeder haben sollte) eindeutig Foxydeal. Das ist eine Toolbar die automatisch Preisvergleiche macht. Soll heißen, wenn ich zum Beispiel auf amazon FIFA 98 eingebe, dann sucht mir foxydeal automatisch in anderen Online-Shops nach besseren Preisen und zeigt mir das an. Man kann sich da meistens einige Euros sparen.


----------



## DrDownlord (20. August 2013)

Ich kann jedem WOT (Web of trust) empfehlen. Warnt (vermutlich nicht zu zuverlässig, aber immerhin...) vor virenverseuchten Seiten. Dann was immer praktisch ist, Proxtube, um diese dämliche und rassistische (da ja nur eine Nation davon betroffen ist) GEMA-Sperre auf Youtube zu umgehen. Hilft aber auch nicht immer ^^


----------

